# Quello che i bambini non dicono



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Un post di Skorpio mi ha fatto pensare a come sia facile fraintendere i bambini.
Un bambino che chiede “come hai fatto a sopportare la mamma?” non sta facendo una battuta e nemmeno esprimendo o cercando solidarietà maschile.
Molto probabilmente sta cercando rassicurazione sul fatto che la tensione che ha percepito non possa portare a una rottura della coppia che costituisce la sua sicurezza.
E la risposta dovrebbe essere a quella domanda sottostante. Rispondere con una battuta non farebbe che aumentare l’insicurezza.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un post di Skorpio mi ha fatto pensare a come sia facile fraintendere i bambini.
> Un bambino che chiede “come hai fatto a sopportare la mamma?” non sta facendo una battuta e nemmeno esprimendo o cercando solidarietà maschile.
> Molto probabilmente sta cercando rassicurazione sul fatto che la tensione che ha percepito non possa portare a una rottura della coppia che costituisce la sua sicurezza.
> E la risposta dovrebbe essere a quella domanda sottostante. Rispondere con una battuta non farebbe che aumentare l’insicurezza.


Questa però è la tua interpretazione
Io non sono convinta che non fosse invece un’uscita buttata lì in una giornata in cui la mamma ha sclerato più del solito
A parti invertite a me è successo 
Esclamazione nata è morta lì


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questa però è la tua interpretazione
> Io non sono convinta che non fosse invece un’uscita buttata lì in una giornata in cui la mamma ha sclerato più del solito
> A parti invertite a me è successo
> Esclamazione nata è morta lì


Certo che è una mia interpretazione.
Ma è molto frequente che i bambini inconsapevolmente chiedano rassicurazioni con un linguaggio proprio che non è quello adulto. 
Tipo “è vero che i (ladri o chiunque altro) sono cattivi?” richiede come risposta “No” perché è una domanda che nasce da una paura. Non è rassicurante dire “Sì, non bisogna rubare”.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un post di Skorpio mi ha fatto pensare a come sia facile fraintendere i bambini.
> Un bambino che chiede “come hai fatto a sopportare la mamma?” non sta facendo una battuta e nemmeno esprimendo o cercando solidarietà maschile.
> Molto probabilmente sta cercando rassicurazione sul fatto che la tensione che ha percepito non possa portare a una rottura della coppia che costituisce la sua sicurezza.
> E la risposta dovrebbe essere a quella domanda sottostante. Rispondere con una battuta non farebbe che aumentare l’insicurezza.


Mio figlio mi ha aperto gli occhi e dato una forte scossa....
È stato il più piccolo..
senza una sua battuta non avrei mai scoperto il tradimento di mio marito ...
Mi ha detto “tu e papà dovreste trovare ciascuno un proprio fidanzato/a ..siete così diversi...” 
voleva che gli dicessimo di no.. perché vedeva
Il padre distante e me depressa...
Infatti dopo la scoperta gli dissi “forse avevi ragione ..sai? Forse siamo molto diversi ..” e lui rispose “non dirlo neanche per scherzo! Voi non dovete lascirvi mai ..altrimenti non vi parlerò mai più !”


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mio figlio mi ha aperto gli occhi e dato una forte scossa....
> È stato il più piccolo..
> senza una sua battuta non avrei mai scoperto il tradimento di mio marito ...


Sentono ogni ...turbamento nella forza.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un post di Skorpio mi ha fatto pensare a come sia facile fraintendere i bambini.
> Un bambino che chiede “come hai fatto a sopportare la mamma?” non sta facendo una battuta e nemmeno esprimendo o cercando solidarietà maschile.
> Molto probabilmente sta cercando rassicurazione sul fatto che la tensione che ha percepito non possa portare a una rottura della coppia che costituisce la sua sicurezza.
> E la risposta dovrebbe essere a quella domanda sottostante. Rispondere con una battuta non farebbe che aumentare l’insicurezza.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sentono ogni ...turbamento nella forza.


Si.. ne sono certa ..
Ora che c’e piu armonia hanno cambiato addirittura carattere.. per loro e’ stato Un periodo orribile...il padre, obnubilato dagli “ardori”  ,  era indifferente alla loro presenza e io stanca e insofferente di conseguenza ...
Mi viene male solo a ricordarlo ... 
Il grande faceva la pipi’ a letto ....
E poi si parla di “bolla” e “ desiderio”.... ma va va ....


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questa però è la tua interpretazione
> Io non sono convinta che non fosse invece un’uscita buttata lì in una giornata in cui la mamma ha sclerato più del solito
> A parti invertite a me è successo
> Esclamazione nata è morta lì


In effetti non ho specificato che quando mi dice così, è sempre a seguito di una ripassata che LUI ha avuto da mia moglie

E generalmente gli dico che mamma avrà i suoi modi ma al di là dei modi le osservazioni che ha fatto ci stanno tutte

Solo che ho visto [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] che era così lanciata con sicurezza su quel che aveva maturato, e mi è tornato male bloccarla o limitarla


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In effetti non ho specificato che quando mi dice così, è sempre a seguito di una ripassata che LUI ha avuto da mia moglie
> 
> E generalmente gli dico che mamma avrà i suoi modi ma al di là dei modi le osservazioni che ha fatto ci stanno tutte
> 
> Solo che ho visto @_Brunetta_ che era così lanciata con sicurezza su quel che aveva maturato, e mi è tornato male bloccarla o limitarla


Non ha importanza il caso specifico. È ovvio che non posso interpretare nulla da una frase riferita decontestualizzata, se non del tuo compiacimento per una tua percepita alleanza.
Il tuo post è stato un pretesto per parlare di bambini, non di te.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ha importanza il caso specifico. È ovvio che non posso interpretare nulla da una frase riferita decontestualizzata, se non del tuo compiacimento per una tua percepita alleanza.
> Il tuo post è stato un pretesto per parlare di bambini, non di te.


Certo!


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> , se non del tuo compiacimento per una tua percepita alleanza.
> .


Comunque preciso che non ho motivo di essere compiaciuto di queste situazioni, anche perché non ho chiesto io certe confidenze a mio figlio

E di queste "alleanze" mi ci faccio una sega, perché sono fregature

Dirò di più.. queste situazioni mi mettono anche in difficoltà, perché da un lato vorrei accennarne a mia moglie, e dall'altro ho il "peso" di uno sfogo evidentemente fatto da chi confida in una riservatezza

E quindi il tema da rilanciare in questi casi potrebbe essere:
"Quel che non dicono gli adulti"

In questi casi non si dice al coniuge?

Oppure si dice al coniuge e NON si dice al bambino che si è spifferata la sua confidenza riservata?

Come in tante circostanze della vita, c'è solo da scegliere quale culo incularsi 

E .. la famiglia talvolta è anche questo (anche se non si dice):

E cioè l'onere di dover scegliere un culo da inculare


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque preciso che non ho motivo di essere compiaciuto di queste situazioni, anche perché non ho chiesto io certe confidenze a mio figlio
> 
> Dirò di più.. queste situazioni mi mettono anche in difficoltà, perché da un lato vorrei accennarne a mia moglie, e dall'altro ho il "peso" di uno sfogo evidentemente fatto da chi confida in una riservatezza
> 
> ...


Ci mancherebbe altro non parlarne con il coniuge.
Però se ci si pone il problema, è un problema.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro non parlarne con il coniuge.
> Però se ci si pone il problema, è un problema.



scegli il culo del bambino?

Beh . Si.. è una scelta

Che avrà conseguenze, ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> scegli il culo del bambino?
> 
> Beh . Si.. è una scelta
> 
> Che avrà conseguenze, ovviamente


Veramente il fatto che i genitori si occupino insieme del figlio e comunichino è scontato per un bambino ed è la cosa migliore.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente il fatto che i genitori si occupino insieme del figlio e comunichino è scontato per un bambino ed è la cosa migliore.


Secondo me dai troppe cose x scontate, ma in generale eh?

E cmq si, io le parlo generalmente di queste confidenze a mia moglie, ma non x occuparCI di mio figlio ma per occuparMI di lei

In particolare le dico che se già oggi nostro figlio sente il bisogno di confidarsi con me evitando lei, si dia una regolata, perché evidentemente non offre spazio di accoglienza

Perché se poi a 15 anni le dirà che va al cinema e invece se la incula e di nascosto va in discoteca, avrà poco da stupirsi, perché raccoglierà esattamente quello che ha seminato

Cmq ci apro un 3d anche io sì queste specifiche dinamiche delle relazioni familiari, al di là dei quadretti vari


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mio figlio mi ha aperto gli occhi e dato una forte scossa....
> È stato il più piccolo..
> senza una sua battuta non avrei mai scoperto il tradimento di mio marito ...
> Mi ha detto “tu e papà dovreste trovare ciascuno un proprio fidanzato/a ..siete così diversi...”
> ...


Troppo piccolo, è ancora ancorato (e aggrappato) alla visione di voi due, insieme.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si.. ne sono certa ..
> Ora che c’e piu armonia hanno cambiato addirittura carattere.. per loro e’ stato Un periodo orribile...il padre, obnubilato dagli “ardori”  ,  era indifferente alla loro presenza e io stanca e insofferente di conseguenza ...
> Mi viene male solo a ricordarlo ...
> *Il grande faceva la pipi’ a letto ....
> *E poi s*i parla di “bolla” e “ desiderio”.*... ma va va ....


Voi due eravate concentrati su voi stessi, loro hanno bisogno di sentirsi prioritari almeno finché non si staccano e hanno la forza per farcela da soli.
Nell'adolescenza, in cui sono più consapevoli ma ancor più deboli, perché impiegano tutte le loro forze per affrontare il mondo e avere coscienza di sé, una crisi familiare ha pesanti ripercussioni.
Bisognerebbe riuscire a fingere e non trasmettere nulla loro di quel che accade.
Il problema non è però il tradimento in sé, ma la serenità familiare e personale che è venuta meno. Quella va recuperata, in qualsiasi modo. Ognuno di voi due deve tornare a stare bene.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Voi due eravate concentrati su voi stessi, loro hanno bisogno di sentirsi prioritari almeno finché non si staccano e hanno la forza per farcela da soli.
> Nell'adolescenza, in cui sono più consapevoli ma ancor più deboli, perché impiegano tutte le loro forze per affrontare il mondo e avere coscienza di sé, una crisi familiare ha pesanti ripercussioni.
> Bisognerebbe riuscire a fingere e non trasmettere nulla loro di quel che accade.
> Il problema non è però il tradimento in sé, ma la serenità familiare e personale che è venuta meno. Quella va recuperata, in qualsiasi modo. Ognuno di voi due deve tornare a stare bene.


Ma non mi riferisco al dopo scoperta ma al durante ... io non sapevo ancora ... 
È però ovvio che se uno dei due, tradendo con una persona con cui conduce una sorta di vita parallela, , porta energie altrove ... può capitare che la famiglia ti dia quasi fastidio ... bimbi compresi ...


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma non mi riferisco al dopo scoperta ma al durante ... io non sapevo ancora ...
> È però ovvio che se uno dei due, tradendo con una persona con cui conduce una sorta di vita parallela, , porta energie altrove ... può capitare che la famiglia ti dia quasi fastidio ... bimbi compresi ...


Si. E può capitare che pure l'altro vada in riserva con le proprie energie sia fisiche che psichiche. Ricaricarsi poi non è facile.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma non mi riferisco al dopo scoperta *ma al durante *... io non sapevo ancora ...
> *È però ovvio* che se uno dei due, tradendo con una persona con cui conduce una sorta di vita parallela, , *porta energie altrov*e ... può capitare che la famiglia ti dia quasi fastidio ... bimbi compresi ...


Questo è un po' pesante e, per il neretto, non è proprio ovvio che la vita parallela porti energie altrove.
Che distragga sicuramente, che necessiti di tempo per essere condotta certo (tempo che inevitabilmente viene sottratto alla famiglia) ma che si arrivi ad avere anche quasi fastidio è uno step che non è comune a tutti.
Tu hai compreso il motivo?


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. E può capitare che pure l'altro vada in riserva con le proprie energie sia fisiche che psichiche. Ricaricarsi poi non è facile.


Esattamente così ...


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. E *può capitare* che pure l'altro vada in riserva con le proprie energie sia fisiche che psichiche. Ricaricarsi poi non è facile.


Mah, c'è gente che tradisce per anni, penso solo alla capa di mia moglie, due figli, 4 anni di amante. 
Di certo non è una che va in riserva.
O a uno che conosco, che si occupa sempre dei figli, più della moglie,  e ha un'amante fissa da anni.
No, non mi convince questa cosa, non "_capita"_.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, c'è gente che tradisce per anni, penso solo alla capa di mia moglie, due figli, 4 anni di amante.
> Di certo non è una che va in riserva.
> O a uno che conosco, che si occupa sempre dei figli, più della moglie,  e ha un'amante fissa da anni.
> No, non mi convince questa cosa, non "_capita"_.


Adoro ripetermi: se non hai chiare le priorità e hai un amante che non te le fa notare il rischio c’e 
Ecco il non  avere le priorità mi fa incazzare più della scopata.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Adoro ripetermi: se non hai chiare le priorità e hai un amante che non te le fa notare il rischio c’e
> Ecco il non  avere le priorità mi fa incazzare più della scopata.


Perché non è la scopata il problema ...
D’accordo con te ... ma a volte se ti parte la testa, oltre al pisello o la patata.... quella diventa la priorità


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, c'è gente che tradisce per anni, penso solo alla capa di mia moglie, due figli, 4 anni di amante.
> Di certo non è una che va in riserva.
> O a uno che conosco, che si occupa sempre dei figli, più della moglie,  e ha un'amante fissa da anni.
> No, non mi convince questa cosa, non "_capita"_.


Certo invece che può capitare. Prova a trovarti tutte le sere a non sapere come e quando poter fare una doccia, poi arriva a casa chi dovrebbe darti una mano (alle nove di sera, con calma) e anziché farlo le pensa pure tutte per manifestarti il disprezzo che ha per te e per quello che fai. E non vedere l'ora.... Non più di fare la doccia, ma di  "chiudere la porta". Vedi che bella carica che ti arriva.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché non è la scopata il problema ...
> D’accordo con te ... ma a volte se ti parte la testa, oltre al pisello o la patata.... quella diventa la priorità


Sì, ma il problema non è il tradimento, a questo punto, ma chi hai accanto.
E non è questione che ti parta la testa o meno, ma di sentirti comunque responsabile almeno verso i figli.
Se questo non accade...
No, non basta giustificarlo con "gli è partito la testa per un'altra".


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo invece che può capitare. Prova a trovarti tutte le sere a non sapere come e quando poter fare una doccia, *poi arriva a casa chi dovrebbe darti una mano (alle nove di sera, con calma) e anziché farlo le pensa pure tutte per manifestarti il disprezzo che ha per te *e per quello che fai. E non vedere l'ora.... Non più di fare la doccia, ma di  "chiudere la porta". Vedi che bella carica che ti arriva.


E' il verbo "capitare" che non va bene.
C'è una ben precisa volontà da parte di chi si comporta così.
Secondo te perché aveva questo atteggiamento?
Qui non stiamo mica parlando di una "bolla" come nella stragrande maggioranza dei tradimenti...
E un genitore maturo che ha a cuore i figli e il suo ruolo conosce le priorità.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché non è la scopata il problema ...
> D’accordo con te ... ma a volte se ti parte la testa, oltre al pisello o la patata.... quella diventa la priorità


Certo ed è quello che io non perdono


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, c'è gente che tradisce per anni, penso solo alla capa di mia moglie, due figli, 4 anni di amante.
> Di certo non è una che va in riserva.
> O a uno che conosco, che si occupa sempre dei figli, più della moglie,  e ha un'amante fissa da anni.
> No, non mi convince questa cosa, non "_capita"_.


A parte che credo che figlia con “altro” si riferisse al tradito.... ma dipende sempre dal coinvolgimento emotivo . Se hai l’amante perché ti piace scopare in un certo modo e questa ti prende il giusto , è un conto .. se con l’amante vorresti starci tutto il tempo e trasferirti con lei/lui  in un’isola deserta ... secondo me questo è quello che succede ...
Poi, certo, mettici un pizzico di ritorno adolescenziale


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A parte che credo che figlia con “altro” si riferisse al tradito.... ma dipende sempre dal coinvolgimento emotivo . Se hai l’amante perché ti piace scopare in un certo modo e questa ti prende il giusto , è un conto .. se con l’amante vorresti starci tutto il tempo e trasferirti con lei/lui  in un’isola deserta ... secondo me questo è quello che succede ...
> Poi, certo, mettici un pizzico di ritorno adolescenziale


Ecco è questo che non capisco come si faccia a perdonare. E soprattutto a pensare che possa essere normale


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo ed è quello che io non perdono


Sono rischi che non si pianificano..per questo non ho mai dato retta a uomini che mi broccolavano...
Fino a che la sai gestire  va bene .. ma se ti parte la brocca perché per un qualsiasi motivo sei in crisi, o l’altro ti fa sentire figo e più giovane e’ un rischio che si corre e se sei aperto al tradimento, secondo me lo devi mettere in conto ... 
Non si può dare per certo di riuscire a gestirlo sempre


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono rischi che non si pianificano..per questo non ho mai dato retta a uomini che mi broccolavano...
> Fino a che la sai gestire  va bene .. ma se ti parte la brocca perché per un qualsiasi motivo sei in crisi, o l’altro ti fa sentire figo e più giovane e’ un rischio che si corre e se sei aperto al tradimento, secondo me lo devi mettere in conto ...
> Non si può dare per certo di riuscire a gestirlo sempre


Passati i 15 anni quando capisci che la cosa prende la piega sbagliata guardi cosa hai a casa 
Non dico che sia facile ma sicuramente se la tua priorità è la famiglia ti comporti di conseguenza 
Se non lo fai a me non interesserebbe più averti come compagno.
Non giustifico i miei figli dovrei comprendere un uomo adulto? Ma anche no grazie


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Passati i 15 anni quando capisci che la cosa prende la piega sbagliata guardi cosa hai a casa
> Non dico che sia facile ma sicuramente se la tua priorità è la famiglia ti comporti di conseguenza
> Se non lo fai a me non interesserebbe più averti come compagno.


Mmhh... credo che si dovrebbe parlare per esperienza...
Avrei detto la stessa cosa anch’io un paio di anni fa ...


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me dai troppe cose x scontate, ma in generale eh?
> 
> E cmq si, io le parlo generalmente di queste confidenze a mia moglie, ma non x occuparCI di mio figlio ma per occuparMI di lei
> 
> ...


perché non usi ingannare al posto di inculare? abbinato ad un figlio è fastidiosissimo,
le parole sono importanti


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mmhh... credo che si dovrebbe parlare per esperienza...
> Avrei detto la stessa cosa anch’io un paio di anni fa ...


Parlo per esperienza


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A parte che credo che figlia con “altro” si riferisse al tradito.... ma dipende sempre dal coinvolgimento emotivo . Se hai l’amante perché ti piace scopare in un certo modo e questa ti prende il giusto , è un conto .. s*e con l’amante vorresti starci tutto il tempo e trasferirti con lei/lui  in un’isola deserta* ... secondo me questo è quello che succede ...
> Poi, certo, mettici un pizzico di ritorno adolescenziale


Beh, certo, quando cominci a vedere moglie e figli come un ostacolo alla tua realizzazione personale sicuramente non mantieni con loro un atteggiamento che potremmo definire di rispetto.
Io non riesco ad addebitare tutta la responsabilità solo al coinvolgimento o al sesso.
Quando si arriva a questo punto, ovvero a cercare la piena realizzazione di sè solo nella storia extra, vi è un problema  che va oltre.
Non stiamo parlando del trauma post scoperta, che colpisce entrambi e che genera comportamenti imprevisti e conflitti, ma di una situazione che mediamente quasi tutti riescono a gestire nella classica "bolla", in cui l'esperienza amorosa extra in fin dei conti non interferisce palesemente con quella coniugale. 
Io ricordo l'insofferenza verso la compagna nelle mail dell'amante di mia moglie, che si risolse lasciando lei e il diLei figlio per tornare single. Non fu una conseguenza del tradimento, semmai quest'ultimo trovò spazio proprio nella situazione ormai terminale della coppia.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' il verbo "capitare" che non va bene.
> C'è una ben precisa volontà da parte di chi si comporta così.
> Secondo te perché aveva questo atteggiamento?
> Qui non stiamo mica parlando di una "bolla" come nella stragrande maggioranza dei tradimenti...


Che può capitare, lo dicevo, in quanto sono fermamente convinta che dipenda non soltanto dalla volontà dell'altro. E' un insieme di fattori. Ragione per cui era anche nella mia possibilità evitarlo. Tuttavia e' capitato. Ero molto stanca, e in parte e' normale  (alla mia età con un bimbo piccolo...), in parte no. Avrei potuto prendere tempo per me anziché utilizzare quel poco libero per fare sempre adempimenti. Le mie  "gite" erano per lo più coi minuti contati, a fare la spesa. Non va bene, non in quella precisa situazione. E anziché seguitare come una perfetta deficiente ad adeguarmi a tutto, avrei dovuto trovare il modo di fermarlo prima. Tanto all'evidenza il rientro gli era pesante anche avendo ampio tempo per i cazzi propri. Tanto valeva almeno creare la situazione per poter essere impermeabile alle sue critiche. Buttandogliene addosso una caterva a lui, e facendo in modo  (non confinandole cioè al ristretto ambito delle mura domestiche, cosa che mi ha visto ampiamente perdente) che andassero bene a segno. Colpendolo nella cosa a cui teneva di più in assoluto, e cioè alla sua immagine. Quando l'ho fatto ero già esasperata. Avrei dovuto farlo prima, e col sorriso sulle labbra, per quanto amaro. Si sarebbe ridimensionato. Altro che non triangolare con amici e parenti  . [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]  : su sta cosa ci siamo già confrontate. Avrei dovuto triangolare ben prima e ben di più. Anche se il principio in sé è sbagliato. Ma è sbagliato perché presuppone una coppia comunque funzionale. Chiedo scusa: oggi mi sono svegliata con la domanda  "ma perché sono andata così avanti?"


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlo per esperienza


Quindi hai lasciato tuo marito ?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non usi ingannare al posto di inculare? abbinato ad un figlio è fastidiosissimo,
> le parole sono importanti


Perché sono crudo e non adatto a tutti i tipi di stomaci


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono rischi che non si pianificano..per questo *non ho mai dato retta a uomini che mi broccolavano.*..
> Fino a che la sai gestire  va bene .. ma *se ti parte la brocca* perché per un qualsiasi motivo sei in crisi, o l’altro ti fa sentire figo e più giovane e’ un rischio che si corre e se sei aperto al tradimento, s*econdo me lo devi mettere in conto* ...
> Non si può dare per certo di riuscire a gestirlo sempre


No. Ogni persona dovrebbe sapere esattamente quale può essere il coinvolgimento a cui può arrivare e quali le conseguenze che può determinare e le priorità che ha, almeno alla nostra età.
In fin dei conti, anche a mia moglie è "partita la brocca", ma nostra figlia è sempre stata prioritaria in qualsiasi sua decisione. E questo è valso anche per me nella fase successiva alla scoperta. Quando si è genitori le priorità sono ovviamente sempre i figli.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Passati i 15 anni quando capisci che la cosa prende la piega sbagliata guardi cosa hai a casa
> *Non dico che sia facile ma sicuramente se la tua priorità è la famiglia ti comporti di conseguenza
> *Se non lo fai a me non interesserebbe più averti come compagno.
> Non giustifico i miei figli dovrei comprendere un uomo adulto? Ma anche no grazie


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché sono crudo e non adatto a tutti i tipi di stomaci


di solito crudi sono i concetti, non serve essere grevi con le parole


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> di solito crudi sono i concetti, non serve essere grevi con le parole


Alleggerendo si della insopportabile forma...

Te chi "inganneresti"?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi hai lasciato tuo marito ?


Non ho parlato di lasciare ma di non perdonare
Non essere più una coppia. Non dare più possibilità. Non pensare che possa capitare e si possa andare avanti.
Non conviene a lui che io arrivi a una separazione te lo assicuro. E non parlo di un fattore economico.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Alleggerendo si della insopportabile forma...
> 
> Te chi "inganneresti"?


in teoria nessuno.
nella pratica qualche cliente rompiballe al quale sorrido pensando mavaffanculo


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> in teoria nessuno.


:up:

Prospettiva Utile come un coriandolo quando è finita la carta igienica


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mmhh... credo che si dovrebbe parlare per esperienza...
> Avrei detto la stessa cosa anch’io un paio di anni fa ...


L'esperienza insegna che  (purtroppo), a prescindere da che ci si lasci oppure no, quando ci si accorge di andare in riserva di energie, e si ha la sensazione di essere lasciati un po' soli a se stessi, occorre parlarne. Se parlarne con il diretto interessato sortisce il solo effetto di avere un maggiore  "carico", magari e' utile portare i fatti verso chi ci può aiutare a leggerli in modo neutrale. Dopo di che  (e arrivo al purtroppo) prima di farsi esaurire e' meglio reagire. Anche essendo un po' cattivelli, se del caso. Non incazzati. Proprio cattivelli del tipo che tu mi fai soffrire, e a questo punto trovo il modo di metterti in altrettanta situazione di sofferenza. Giusto un saggio. Dopo di che o diventi più empatico, e capisci, o altrimenti la risolviamo prima di arrivare al mio esaurimento. Questo bisogna capire. Non è bello sferrare al compagno di vita un calcio nelle parti basse. Ma quando ti accorgi che l'alternativa è prenderle forse un tentativo vale la pena.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Prospettiva Utile come un coriandolo quando è finita la carta igienica


Ma nooooooo :rotfl:  :rotfl:   :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Prospettiva Utile come un coriandolo quando è finita la carta igienica


ti è venuta dopo la battuta?
immagine cruda


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma nooooooo :rotfl:  :rotfl:   :rotfl:


Embè ma scusa.. pongo un quesito PRATICO e una risponde: in teoria..

Mi chiedo se la vita quella vera si viva davvero, oppure per sentito dire


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Embè ma scusa.. pongo un quesito PRATICO e una risponde: in teoria..
> 
> Mi chiedo se la vita quella vera si viva davvero, oppure per sentito dire


spetta, mi sono concentrata ed ho trovato : il fisco.
vita verissima e crudele


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Embè ma scusa.. pongo un quesito PRATICO e una risponde: in teoria..
> 
> Mi chiedo se la vita quella vera si viva davvero, oppure per sentito dire


A me e' venuto da ridere sulla tua risposta perché non solo per la teoria, ma anche perché il problema si risolverebbe ingannando il cliente antipatico. :rotfl:
Chiedo scusa a [MENTION=2743]Minerva[/MENTION]  

Comunque  (parlo da figlia).
Quando mi e' capitato di vedere. "sputtanata" una mia confidenza  (capitato, anche perché raramente se le dicevano in separata sede, e comunque saltavano fuori) ho sempre in effetti pensato alla inchiappettata


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> spetta, mi sono concentrata ed ho trovato : il fisco.
> vita verissima e crudele


Io ho capito che certe situazioni accadono solo a casa mia e di altri 2 o 3 , uno in Birmania, un altro in Norvegia, e anche un tale in Uzbekistan


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me e' venuto da ridere sulla tua risposta perché non solo per la teoria, ma anche perché il problema si risolverebbe ingannando il cliente antipatico. :rotfl:
> Chiedo scusa a [MENTION=2743]Minerva[/MENTION]
> 
> Comunque  (parlo da figlia).
> Quando mi e' capitato di vedere. "sputtanata" una mia confidenza  (capitato, anche perché raramente se le dicevano in separata sede, e comunque saltavano fuori) ho sempre in effetti pensato alla inchiappettata


Brava, la prospettiva sarebbe quella

Ma avere in famiglia due culi davanti e doverne gioco forza inculare uno, fa effetto

E lo capisco eh?

Ma è la vita.. (mia, e di altri due o tre)


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brava, la prospettiva sarebbe quella
> 
> Ma avere in famiglia due culi davanti e doverne gioco forza inculare uno, fa effetto
> 
> ...


ma scusa....non capisco.parli come se si trattasse di dare il bacio di giuda a uno o all'altro.per una confidenza o ho capito male?
che c'entra poi la crudezza in questo fatto.
se fossi un regista saresti tarantino


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa....non capisco.parli come se si trattasse di dare il bacio di giuda a uno o all'altro.per una confidenza o ho capito male?
> che c'entra poi la crudezza in questo fatto.
> se fossi un regista saresti *tarantino*


Magari!
La costruzione dei film di Tarantino è impeccabile.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Magari!
> La costruzione dei film di Tarantino è impeccabile.


esaspera, eccede, accende


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brava, la prospettiva sarebbe quella
> 
> Ma avere in famiglia due culi davanti e doverne gioco forza inculare uno, fa effetto
> 
> ...


Ma no. Può essere il termine che dà fastidio  (a me no, ne capisco il senso perché l'ho provato, ma tant'è).
Comunque si può sostituire la parola inculata con inganno. Anche se cambia la prospettiva, e diventa più che altro quella del figlio a posteriori. Che dopo anni magari in certi casi può capire che trattavasi di un inganno a fin di bene. Credo che in questo senso la inchiappettata sia e resti tale solo nei confronti del coniuge. Poi la realtà è un po' più avariata e variegata. E può spaziare dal  "per favore non dire a papà del 4 preso in matematica" per arrivare magari alla confidenza  "da figlia a madre", o altro. Credo che dove prevalga  una scelta di condivisione di una sfera legittima di intimità piuttosto che una scelta di esclusione dell'altro si possa accogliere la richiesta di riservatezza. Nascondere il 4 in matematica in me ad esempio sortirebbe invece una risposta negativa.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No. Ogni persona dovrebbe sapere esattamente quale può essere il coinvolgimento a cui può arrivare e quali le conseguenze che può determinare e le priorità che ha, almeno alla nostra età.
> In fin dei conti, anche a mia moglie è "partita la brocca", ma nostra figlia è sempre stata prioritaria in qualsiasi sua decisione. E questo è valso anche per me nella fase successiva alla scoperta. Quando si è genitori le priorità sono ovviamente sempre i figli.


Credo si debba fare una distinzione . Mio marito ha fatto esattamente come tua moglie è infatti ha lasciato l’amante.  Io mi riferisco al suo essere o meno presente nel durante ...  
mio marito non aveva lo stesso tempo a disposizione di tua moglie .. non potendolo “rubare” al lavoro ) - leggasi pause pranzo inesistenti ..lo ha rubato alla famiglia ...e come reazione non pianificata ..la famiglia gli era diventata pure pesante ... Dall’altra parte aveva tanta leggerezza ...


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> esaspera, eccede, accende


Sì, ma è coerente.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo si debba fare una distinzione . Mio marito ha fatto esattamente come tua moglie è infatti ha lasciato l’amante.  Io mi riferisco al suo essere o meno presente nel durante ...
> mio marito non aveva lo stesso tempo a disposizione di tua moglie .. non potendolo “rubare” al lavoro ) - leggasi pause pranzo inesistenti ..lo ha rubato alla famiglia ...e come reazione non pianificata ..la famiglia gli era diventata pure pesante ... Dall’altra parte aveva tanta leggerezza ...


Sì, questo lo so e l'avevo capito.
Però il tempo rubato alla famiglia poteva avere la solita scusa del lavoro e restare ugualmente di qualità a casa, come accade a tutti o quasi. Non è che il tempo rubato all'amante non ti permette di essere un buon padre e di non dare più valore alla famiglia. Almeno questo lo si dovrebbe pretendere.
Tu, se dovessi innamorarti di un altro, ti comporteresti allo stesso modo? I tuoi figli li sentiresti come un peso?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no. Può essere il termine che dà fastidio  (a me no, ne capisco il senso perché l'ho provato, ma tant'è).
> Comunque si può sostituire la parola inculata con inganno. Anche se cambia la prospettiva, e diventa più che altro quella del figlio a posteriori. Che dopo anni magari in certi casi può capire che trattavasi di un inganno a fin di bene. Credo che in questo senso la inchiappettata sia e resti tale solo nei confronti del coniuge. Poi la realtà è un po' più avariata e variegata. E può spaziare dal  "per favore non dire a papà del 4 preso in matematica" per arrivare magari alla confidenza  "da figlia a madre", o altro. Credo che dove prevalga  una scelta di condivisione di una sfera legittima di intimità piuttosto che una scelta di esclusione dell'altro si possa accogliere la richiesta di riservatezza. Nascondere il 4 in matematica in me ad esempio sortirebbe invece una risposta negativa.


più grave è l'esclusione dell'altro e più c'è da chiedersene il perché. uno dei problemi più ricorrenti immagino sia quando uno dei due genitori latita e non ha costruito un rapporto soddisfacente con il figlio.
per quantità e qualità del tempo che si ha a disposizione e la voglia di passarlo con sostanza.che non è affatto così scontato quando c'è gente che preferisce fare mille altre cose


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa....non capisco.parli come se si trattasse di dare il bacio di giuda a uno o all'altro.per una confidenza o ho capito male?
> che c'entra poi la crudezza in questo fatto.
> se fossi un regista saresti tarantino


Grazie del contributo


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, questo lo so e l'avevo capito.
> Però il tempo rubato alla famiglia poteva avere la solita scusa del lavoro e restare ugualmente di qualità a casa, come accade a tutti o quasi. Non è che il tempo rubato all'amante non ti permette di essere un buon padre e di non dare più valore alla famiglia. Almeno questo lo si dovrebbe pretendere.


Il tempo non è solo di qualità, ma anche di quantità.

Se di fatto lavori tanto, torni stanco morto e ti organizzi per i cazzi tuoi i pochi momenti  "freschi" vedi bene che l'equivalenza stare in famiglia  = sbattimento esce più facile di quello che non si pensi.

Chiaro che e' più difficile che sia così quando  "infili" l'amante in una pausa pranzo.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> più grave è l'esclusione dell'altro e più c'è da chiedersene il perché. uno dei problemi più ricorrenti immagino sia quando uno dei due genitori latita e non ha costruito un rapporto soddisfacente con il figlio.
> per quantità e qualità del tempo che si ha a disposizione e la voglia di passarlo con sostanza.che non è affatto così scontato quando c'è gente che preferisce fare mille altre cose


Quoto.
Infatti l'equilibrio presuppone che entrambi i genitori siano presenti. Se non sei presente al figlio, e neppure a me  (che ti richiamo sul figlio ottenendone spalluccia) poi e' difficile che il genitore preso come prevalente riferimento  (ed è abbastanza normale che ce ne sia uno) possa poi farsi tramite della comunicazione a tre.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il tempo non è solo di qualità, ma anche di quantità.
> 
> *Se di fatto lavori tanto, torni stanco morto e ti organizzi per i cazzi tuoi i pochi momenti  "freschi" vedi bene che l'equivalenza stare in famiglia  = sbattimento esce più facile di quello che non si pensi.*
> 
> Chiaro che e' più difficile che sia così quando  "infili" l'amante in una pausa pranzo.


Quando arrivi a quel punto il problema non è l'amante, è che non te ne frega più niente di quello che hai a casa.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quando arrivi a quel punto il problema non è l'amante, è che non te ne frega più niente di quello che hai a casa.


Ma non è vero.
Tu stesso hai detto che non vorresti l'amante del ritaglio di tempo, ma quella con cui passare bei momenti. Scusa se ti piglio ad esempio. Prova ad immaginare questo tuo desiderio con una figlia di cinque anni, e non con la tua  (la cui prospettiva e' sempre più quella di una autonomia, per cui "ci sei" quando ci devi essere). Prova a pensare a conciliare una  (sotto)specie di "fidanzata"  (frequenza due o tre volte alla settimana? Il minimo per quello che cerchi) con l'impegno di un bimbo piccolo. Magari senza avere a disposizione troppo tempo pomeridiano, quindi impegnando qualche sera  "legata" alla uscita dal lavoro e magari anche un giorno nel fine settimana.

Non è che non ti frega di quello che hai a casa. E' che dai per scontato che l'altro c'è. Non te ne freghi. Semplicemente svalorizzi.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è vero.
> Tu stesso hai detto che non vorresti l'amante del ritaglio di tempo, ma quella con cui passare bei momenti. Scusa se ti piglio ad esempio. Prova ad immaginare questo tuo desiderio con una figlia di cinque anni, e non con la tua  (la cui prospettiva e' sempre più quella di una autonomia, per cui "ci sei" quando ci devi essere). Prova a pensare a conciliare una  (sotto)specie di "fidanzata"  (frequenza due o tre volte alla settimana? Il minimo per quello che cerchi) con l'impegno di un bimbo piccolo. Magari senza avere a disposizione troppo tempo pomeridiano, quindi impegnando qualche sera  "legata" alla uscita dal lavoro e magari anche un giorno nel fine settimana.
> 
> Non è che non ti frega di quello che hai a casa. E' che dai per scontato che l'altro c'è. Non te ne freghi. Semplicemente svalorizzi.


Se provo a pensare me come mi descrivi con una figlia piccola, mi sentirei una merda a lasciare mia moglie a gestire tutto.
E un pessimo padre se la ragione fosse una storia con un'altra donna.
Semplicemente in una situazione come descrivi tu ti vedi nei ritagli di tempo: una volta ogni due settimane o al mese, o prendendo permessi dall'ufficio, o saltando la palestra, oppure stai con una persona vicina a te, che puoi vedere appena le condizioni si presentano. Mia moglie lo ha fatto rigorosamente negli orari d'ufficio. Potenzialmente, se avesse condotto tutto con rigore fin dall'inizio, non l'avrei neppure scoperta dato che in casa non aveva un atteggiamento infastidito, , anzi, era serena, faceva l'amore, stava con noi, organizzava vacanze tutti insieme, addirittura voleva cambiassimo casa, e questo per un anno di fila. 
Oggi... io ho tempo libero.
Mia figlia ha una sua indipendenza ma io devo comunque accompagnarla ai vari corsi appena torno a casa, e comunque richiede attenzione. Mia moglie è ugualmente presente come madre, ma anche lei ha la sua vita. Esce, ha amiche. Io ho i miei spazi. Volendo un'amante ci sta, senza problemi, senza rubare niente a nessuno occupando tempi che già gestisco da solo o in cui comunque già vedo persone.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se provo a pensare me come mi descrivi con una figlia piccola, mi sentirei una merda a lasciare mia moglie a gestire tutto.
> E un pessimo padre se la ragione fosse una storia con un'altra donna.
> Semplicemente in una situazione come descrivi tu ti vedi nei ritagli di tempo: una volta ogni due settimane o al mese, o prendendo permessi dall'ufficio, o saltando la palestra, oppure stai con una persona vicina a te, che puoi vedere appena le condizioni si presentano. Mia moglie lo ha fatto rigorosamente negli orari d'ufficio. Potenzialmente, se avesse condotto tutto con rigore fin dall'inizio, non l'avrei neppure scoperta dato che in casa non aveva un atteggiamento infastidito, , anzi, era serena, faceva l'amore, stava con noi, organizzava vacanze tutti insieme, addirittura voleva cambiassimo casa, e questo per un anno di fila.
> Oggi... io ho tempo libero.
> Mia figlia ha una sua indipendenza ma io devo comunque accompagnarla ai vari corsi appena torno a casa, e comunque richiede attenzione. Mia moglie è ugualmente presente come madre, ma anche lei ha la sua vita. Esce, ha amiche. Io ho i miei spazi. Volendo un'amante ci sta, senza problemi, senza rubare niente a nessuno occupando tempi che già gestisco da solo o in cui comunque già vedo persone.


Più crescono i figli, più vorranno spazi per loro insieme ai coetanei. 
Poi vero che hanno sempre bisogno di appoggiarsi su di noi per accompagnamento ai vari corsi. Ma piano piano vorranno piu indipendenza con il risultato che si rimane più soli con i rispettivi legittimi...
Ecco...
Volendo una vacanza di 4/5 giorni con l’amante si può fare. Mai successo che i figli hanno fatto una vacanza con i nonni ? Oppure che sono andati in una vacanza studio  o per qualche sport ?
Se a casa il clima è talmente glaciale... allora non vedo perché infastidire il legittimo/a con la nostra presenza.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è vero.
> Tu stesso hai detto che non vorresti l'amante del ritaglio di tempo, ma quella con cui passare bei momenti. Scusa se ti piglio ad esempio. Prova ad immaginare questo tuo desiderio con una figlia di cinque anni, e non con la tua  (la cui prospettiva e' sempre più quella di una autonomia, per cui "ci sei" quando ci devi essere). Prova a pensare a conciliare una  (sotto)specie di "fidanzata"  (frequenza due o tre volte alla settimana? Il minimo per quello che cerchi) con l'impegno di un bimbo piccolo. Magari senza avere a disposizione troppo tempo pomeridiano, quindi impegnando qualche sera  "legata" alla uscita dal lavoro e magari anche un giorno nel fine settimana.
> 
> Non è che non ti frega di quello che hai a casa. E' che dai per scontato che l'altro c'è. Non te ne freghi. Semplicemente svalorizzi.


Ho notato che pur passando poco tempo con i figli e quello passato si limitasse a guardare la Tv o computer ore ed ore, spesso, molte volte non insieme neanche in quanto lui si ritirava per guardare cose “ da adulti “, nonostante questo quando lui tornava a casa i bambini gli facevano festa. Se chiedevano di giocare o fare qualcosa insieme lui era quasi sempre latitante e reagiva infastidito alle loro richieste . Anche verbalmente.
Dopo la scoperta del tradimento passa più tempo con loro. All’inizio evitava di rimanere solo con loro anche per un paio d’ore. Diceva che non sapeva gestirli e avevano più di 10 anni.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho notato che pur passando poco tempo con i figli e quello passato si limitasse a guardare la Tv o computer ore ed ore, spesso, molte volte non insieme neanche in quanto lui si ritirava per guardare cose “ da adulti “, nonostante questo quando lui tornava a casa i bambini gli facevano festa. Se chiedevano di giocare o fare qualcosa insieme lui era quasi sempre latitante e reagiva infastidito alle loro richieste . Anche verbalmente.
> *Dopo la scoperta del tradimento passa più tempo con loro.* All’inizio evitava di rimanere solo con loro anche per un paio d’ore. Diceva che non sapeva gestirli e avevano più di 10 anni.


"Solo" con loro?


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Più crescono i figli, più vorranno spazi per loro insieme ai coetanei.
> Poi vero che hanno sempre bisogno di appoggiarsi su di noi per accompagnamento ai vari corsi. Ma piano piano vorranno piu indipendenza con il risultato che si rimane più soli con i rispettivi legittimi...
> Ecco...
> Volendo una vacanza di 4/5 giorni con l’amante si può fare. Mai successo che i figli hanno fatto una vacanza con i nonni ? Oppure che sono andati in una vacanza studio  o per qualche sport ?
> Se a casa il clima è talmente glaciale... allora non vedo perché infastidire il legittimo/a con la nostra presenza.


Da me non è glaciale, affatto, però i nostri spazi privati li abbiamo, ora. Non certo per una vacanza, però!


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, questo lo so e l'avevo capito.
> Però il tempo rubato alla famiglia poteva avere la solita scusa del lavoro e restare ugualmente di qualità a casa, come accade a tutti o quasi. Non è che il tempo rubato all'amante non ti permette di essere un buon padre e di non dare più valore alla famiglia. Almeno questo lo si dovrebbe pretendere.
> Tu, se dovessi innamorarti di un altro, ti comporteresti allo stesso modo? I tuoi figli li sentiresti come un peso?


Rispondo alla tua domanda : credo di no, ma non essendomi trovata in quella situazione non posso saperlo . Alcuni escono proprio, secondo me, fuori di testa.  Mio marito ha usato queste parole “ero come intossicato ...” .  Visto il suo comportamento di ora , tendo a pensare che sia andata proprio così ...  Non se ne rendeva proprio conto ...


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il tempo non è solo di qualità, ma anche di quantità.
> 
> Se di fatto lavori tanto, torni stanco morto e ti organizzi per i cazzi tuoi i pochi momenti  "freschi" vedi bene che l'equivalenza stare in famiglia  = sbattimento esce più facile di quello che non si pensi.
> 
> Chiaro che e' più difficile che sia così quando  "infili" l'amante in una pausa pranzo.


Esatto


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è vero.
> Tu stesso hai detto che non vorresti l'amante del ritaglio di tempo, ma quella con cui passare bei momenti. Scusa se ti piglio ad esempio. Prova ad immaginare questo tuo desiderio con una figlia di cinque anni, e non con la tua  (la cui prospettiva e' sempre più quella di una autonomia, per cui "ci sei" quando ci devi essere). Prova a pensare a conciliare una  (sotto)specie di "fidanzata"  (frequenza due o tre volte alla settimana? Il minimo per quello che cerchi) con l'impegno di un bimbo piccolo. Magari senza avere a disposizione troppo tempo pomeridiano, quindi impegnando qualche sera  "legata" alla uscita dal lavoro e magari anche un giorno nel fine settimana.
> 
> Non è che non ti frega di quello che hai a casa. E' che dai per scontato che l'altro c'è. Non te ne freghi. Semplicemente svalorizzi.


Hai centrato in pieno


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se provo a pensare me come mi descrivi con una figlia piccola, mi sentirei una merda a lasciare mia moglie a gestire tutto.
> E un pessimo padre se la ragione fosse una storia con un'altra donna.
> Semplicemente in una situazione come descrivi tu ti vedi nei ritagli di tempo: una volta ogni due settimane o al mese, o prendendo permessi dall'ufficio, o saltando la palestra, oppure stai con una persona vicina a te, che puoi vedere appena le condizioni si presentano. Mia moglie lo ha fatto rigorosamente negli orari d'ufficio. Potenzialmente, se avesse condotto tutto con rigore fin dall'inizio, non l'avrei neppure scoperta dato che in casa non aveva un atteggiamento infastidito, , anzi, era serena, faceva l'amore, stava con noi, organizzava vacanze tutti insieme, addirittura voleva cambiassimo casa, e questo per un anno di fila.
> Oggi... io ho tempo libero.
> Mia figlia ha una sua indipendenza ma io devo comunque accompagnarla ai vari corsi appena torno a casa, e comunque richiede attenzione. Mia moglie è ugualmente presente come madre, ma anche lei ha la sua vita. Esce, ha amiche. Io ho i miei spazi. Volendo un'amante ci sta, senza problemi, senza rubare niente a nessuno occupando tempi che già gestisco da solo o in cui comunque già vedo persone.


Se hai tempo da vendere riesci ad incastrare più cose..con relax..... se tua moglie non avesse potuto gestire le pause pranzo con disinvoltura e per lavoro fosse stata costretta a tornare alle nove di sera e a viaggiare ....volendo comunque farsi l’amante...il poveretto in qualche modo lo avrebbe dovuto incastrare in agenda ... e se lo incastri e ci stai da dio e quando sei a casa i bimbi pretendono di essere seguiti per i compiti o giocare a pallone ... le risorse se ne sono andate ... soprattutto se poi il coniuge che ti ha “coperto”..si lamenta perché ne ha i maroni pieni ..


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua domanda : credo di no, ma non essendomi trovata in quella situazione non posso saperlo . Alcuni escono proprio, secondo me, fuori di testa.  Mio marito ha usato queste parole “ero come intossicato ...” .  Visto il suo comportamento di ora , tendo a pensare che sia andata proprio così ...  Non se ne rendeva proprio conto ...


Scusa la provocazione: ha più di 15 anni tuo marito vero? 
Perché e richiedo scusa uno che mi dice che era come intossicato io lo faccio volare


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa la provocazione: ha più di 15 anni tuo marito vero?
> Perché e richiedo scusa uno che mi dice che era come intossicato io lo faccio volare


Nessun bisogno di scuse  . 
È una tua posizione e la rispetto.
Io non l’ho fatto volare perché ho cercato di capire e per ora (sottolineo per ora perché ho cambiato il mio approccio alla relazione ), sono contenta della scelta : vedo che è diventato un padre ineccepibile , oltre che un marito invidiabile ..
I miei figli sono sereni , e stanno meglio così che se lo avessi fatto volare ... Non esisto solo io in famiglia ma soprattutto loro . Specifico che non mi sento una martire e che non mi sarei mai immolata se non a fronte di  questo grande cambiamento ... ma sono contenta di avergli dato un’altra possibilità .


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se hai tempo da vendere riesci ad incastrare più cose..con relax..... se tua moglie non avesse potuto gestire le pause pranzo con disinvoltura e per lavoro fosse stata costretta a tornare alle nove di sera e a viaggiare ....volendo comunque farsi l’amante...il poveretto in qualche modo lo avrebbe dovuto incastrare in agenda ... e se lo incastri e ci stai da dio e quando sei a casa i bimbi pretendono di essere seguiti per i compiti o giocare a pallone ... le risorse se ne sono andate ... soprattutto se poi il coniuge che ti ha “coperto”..si lamenta perché ne ha i maroni pieni ..


Boh a volte sembra che comprendi nel senso che ti sembra normale 
Ma uno che torna dalla scopata con una e si incazza perché la moglie GIUSTAMENTE ne ha piene le palle della giornata e della gestione della casa a te sembra capibile o scusabile?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Nessun bisogno di scuse  .
> È una tua posizione e la rispetto.
> Io non l’ho fatto volare perché ho cercato di capire e per ora (sottolineo per ora perché ho cambiato il mio approccio alla relazione ), sono contenta della scelta : vedo che è diventato un padre ineccepibile , oltre che un marito invidiabile ..
> I miei figli sono sereni , e stanno meglio così che se lo avessi fatto volare ... Non esisto solo io in famiglia ma soprattutto loro . Specifico che non mi sento una martire e che non mi sarei mai immolata se non a fronte di  questo grande cambiamento ... ma sono contenta di avergli dato un’altra possibilità .


Ma il far volare non è necessariamente buttar fuori casa.
Ripeto da traditrice verte risposte a me suonano false e dette perché si spera nella comprensione dell’altra
Poi che tu sia serena ne sono ben lieta


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me dai troppe cose x scontate, ma in generale eh?
> 
> E cmq si, io le parlo generalmente di queste confidenze a mia moglie, ma non x occuparCI di mio figlio ma per occuparMI di lei
> 
> ...


Tua moglie farà anche cagate, ma dare lezioni tra coniugi non è un modello di relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma non mi riferisco al dopo scoperta ma al durante ... io non sapevo ancora ...
> È però ovvio che se uno dei due, tradendo con una persona con cui conduce una sorta di vita parallela, , porta energie altrove ... può capitare che la famiglia ti dia quasi fastidio ... bimbi compresi ...


A volte è proprio una fuga da un ruolo che fa sentire inadeguato.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie farà anche cagate, ma dare lezioni tra coniugi non è un modello di relazione.


Io non do lezioni, anticipo possibili scenari.

Come quando dissi che il forum di Zod sarebbe morto in breve tempo

Poi uno delle mie anticipazioni può farsene ciò che crede

Basta che non si stupisca se gli scenari si avverano


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non usi ingannare al posto di inculare? abbinato ad un figlio è fastidiosissimo,
> le parole sono importanti


Perché non vuole.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che può capitare, lo dicevo, in quanto sono fermamente convinta che dipenda non soltanto dalla volontà dell'altro. E' un insieme di fattori. Ragione per cui era anche nella mia possibilità evitarlo. Tuttavia e' capitato. Ero molto stanca, e in parte e' normale  (alla mia età con un bimbo piccolo...), in parte no. Avrei potuto prendere tempo per me anziché utilizzare quel poco libero per fare sempre adempimenti. Le mie  "gite" erano per lo più coi minuti contati, a fare la spesa. Non va bene, non in quella precisa situazione. E anziché seguitare come una perfetta deficiente ad adeguarmi a tutto, avrei dovuto trovare il modo di fermarlo prima. Tanto all'evidenza il rientro gli era pesante anche avendo ampio tempo per i cazzi propri. Tanto valeva almeno creare la situazione per poter essere impermeabile alle sue critiche. Buttandogliene addosso una caterva a lui, e facendo in modo  (non confinandole cioè al ristretto ambito delle mura domestiche, cosa che mi ha visto ampiamente perdente) che andassero bene a segno. Colpendolo nella cosa a cui teneva di più in assoluto, e cioè alla sua immagine. Quando l'ho fatto ero già esasperata. Avrei dovuto farlo prima, e col sorriso sulle labbra, per quanto amaro. Si sarebbe ridimensionato. Altro che non triangolare con amici e parenti  . @_Brunetta_  : su sta cosa ci siamo già confrontate. Avrei dovuto triangolare ben prima e ben di più. Anche se il principio in sé è sbagliato. Ma è sbagliato perché presuppone una coppia comunque funzionale. Chiedo scusa: oggi mi sono svegliata con la domanda  "ma perché sono andata così avanti?"


La triangolazione consolida il legame, includendovi altri.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua domanda : *credo di no, ma non essendomi trovata in quella situazione non posso saperlo *. Alcuni escono proprio, secondo me, fuori di testa.  Mio marito ha usato queste parole “ero come intossicato ...” .  Visto il suo comportamento di ora , tendo a pensare che sia andata proprio così ...  Non se ne rendeva proprio conto ...


Il dubbio c'è sempre, ma sono (abbastanza) convinto che la risposta corretta sia proprio no.
Anzi, penso in realtà che tu non saresti mai arrivata a quel tipo di situazione che ho sottolineato, perché al primo sintomo che poteva creare allarme ti saresti fermata.
Anche adesso che, in fin dei conti, potresti tradire tuo marito, fare la tua vita prendendoti le tue soddisfazioni, fregartene di lui che ti ha buttato in una situazione di merda, continui a mantenere la testa sulle spalle  e fai le scelte che ritieni più responsabili per tutti. Anche per lui. E non è un difetto.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte è proprio una fuga da un ruolo che fa sentire inadeguato.


Eh. Comodo così.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se hai tempo da vendere riesci ad incastrare più cose..con relax..... se tua moglie non avesse potuto gestire le pause pranzo con disinvoltura e per lavoro fosse stata costretta a tornare alle nove di sera e a viaggiare ....*volendo comunque farsi l’amante*...il poveretto in qualche modo lo avrebbe dovuto incastrare in agenda ... e se lo incastri e ci stai da dio e quando sei a casa i bimbi pretendono di essere seguiti per i compiti o giocare a pallone ... le risorse se ne sono andate ... soprattutto se poi il coniuge che ti ha “coperto”..si lamenta perché ne ha i maroni pieni ..


Non se lo sarebbe fatto.
Se hai testa, mente e tempo occupati, e sei al limite dello stress per questo, l'amante non lo contempli proprio.
Men che meno ci perdi la testa.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Nessun bisogno di scuse  .
> È una tua posizione e la rispetto.
> Io non l’ho fatto volare perché ho cercato di capire e per ora (sottolineo per ora perché ho cambiato il mio approccio alla relazione ), sono contenta della scelta : vedo che è diventato un padre ineccepibile , oltre che un marito invidiabile ..
> *I miei figli sono sereni , e stanno meglio così che se lo avessi fatto volare ... Non esisto solo io in famiglia ma soprattutto loro .* Specifico che non mi sento una martire e che non mi sarei mai immolata se non a fronte di  questo grande cambiamento ... ma sono contenta di avergli dato un’altra possibilità .


Il neretto lo condivido.
Un solo appunto: i figli crescono.
Noi invecchiamo. Bisogna farsi trovare sereni e contenti quando si rimarrà soli, senza di loro.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa....non capisco.parli come se si trattasse di dare il bacio di giuda a uno o all'altro.per una confidenza o ho capito male?
> che c'entra poi la crudezza in questo fatto.
> se fossi un regista saresti tarantino


Semmai Tinto Bras


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai Tinto Bras


Magari! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La triangolazione consolida il legame, includendovi altri.


E' uno degli effetti possibili. Ma non l'unico. Passa comunque per confronti con esterni. Non è sempre  "facile" sottrarsi all'amico che e' presente  (e tu invece? Taaac la battutina, che capisco che in certi contesti sia solo odiosa. Ma non in tutti). Sai come era risolta la situazione in casa mia? Le mie amiche sfigate, o alla peggio arpie che  "pretendevano". E oplà,belli che risolti i confronti scomodi fatti da soli in casa.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Boh a volte sembra che comprendi nel senso che ti sembra normale
> Ma uno che torna dalla scopata con una e si incazza perché la moglie GIUSTAMENTE ne ha piene le palle della giornata e della gestione della casa a te sembra capibile o scusabile?


No, non..forse non mi sono spiegata .
Lui non si è mai incazzato (ci mancherebbe pure).. io mi incazzavo..anche se , pensando fosse un ritardo da lavoro mi sentivo pure cattiva )..
Però era stanco ...haha indubbiamente ...
Non sto affatto giustificando ..ma sottolineando un concetto che secondo me è oggettivo: se hai più tempo e flessibilità per una relazione è chiaro che quando torno sei fresco come una rosa ..: 
Se c’hai un’ora...e anche una certa età , aggiungerei...  essere pure disposto con allegria a giocare a tirare la palla coi figli o ad ascoltare i problemi scolastici ...hai evidentemente meno propensione di chi allegramente può scopare a pranzo ed essere a casa alle sei di sera .


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, questo lo so e l'avevo capito.
> Però il tempo rubato alla famiglia poteva avere la solita scusa del lavoro e restare ugualmente di qualità a casa, come accade a tutti o quasi. Non è che il tempo rubato all'amante non ti permette di essere un buon padre e di non dare più valore alla famiglia. Almeno questo lo si dovrebbe pretendere.
> Tu, se dovessi innamorarti di un altro, ti comporteresti allo stesso modo? I tuoi figli li sentiresti come un peso?


Io credo che nella maggioranza dei casi, dato che il cervello è uno, se pensi al piacere provato e pregusti quello futuro, magari non sei attento a tante cose e magari non sei interessatissimo alla divergenze con i compagni di classe.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il far volare non è necessariamente buttar fuori casa.
> Ripeto da traditrice verte risposte a me suonano false e dette perché si spera nella comprensione dell’altra
> Poi che tu sia serena ne sono ben lieta


Mah...non so... credo che le esperienze dei traditori siano diverse come sono diversi i traditori ....come dico sempre...vedremo..
Se per non far volare intendi separati in casa ...non fa per me ...non riuscirei a sostenerlo emotivamente 
O dentro o fuori


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un post di Skorpio mi ha fatto pensare a come sia facile fraintendere i bambini.
> Un bambino che chiede “come hai fatto a sopportare la mamma?” non sta facendo una battuta e nemmeno esprimendo o cercando solidarietà maschile.
> Molto probabilmente sta cercando rassicurazione sul fatto che la tensione che ha percepito non possa portare a una rottura della coppia che costituisce la sua sicurezza.
> E la risposta dovrebbe essere a quella domanda sottostante. Rispondere con una battuta non farebbe che aumentare l’insicurezza.


i bambini comprendono tutto, alcune volte dicono per togliersi un dubbio, un peso, per verificare le reazioni
altre volte tacciono ma assorbono e notano tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Comodo così.


Non è una giustificazione, ma una spiegazione. Un movente, potremmo dire.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' uno degli effetti possibili. Ma non l'unico. Passa comunque per confronti con esterni. Non è sempre  "facile" sottrarsi all'amico che e' presente  (e tu invece? Taaac la battutina, che capisco che in certi contesti sia solo odiosa. Ma non in tutti). Sai come era risolta la situazione in casa mia? Le mie amiche sfigate, o alla peggio arpie che  "pretendevano". E oplà,belli che risolti i confronti scomodi fatti da soli in casa.


Tu, comprensibilmente, sei ancora all’interno della logica di un rapporto conflittuale che si è strutturato sullo scontro (magari ha influito la forma mentis del vostro lavoro). Ma non tutti i conflitti devono necessariamente evolversi in forma di scontro, anche se uno dei due ci prova.
Il mio ex aveva tanti difetti (uno imperdonabile :carneval ma non è mai stato con lo scontro, ma sulla risoluzione dei conflitti nel senso di trovarne una evoluzione costruttiva.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, non..forse non mi sono spiegata .
> Lui non si è mai incazzato (ci mancherebbe pure).. io mi incazzavo..anche se , pensando fosse un ritardo da lavoro mi sentivo pure cattiva )..
> Però era stanco ...haha indubbiamente ...
> Non sto affatto giustificando ..ma sottolineando un concetto che secondo me è oggettivo: se hai più tempo e flessibilità per una relazione è chiaro che quando torno sei fresco come una rosa ..:
> Se c’hai un’ora...e a*nche una certa età* , aggiungerei...  essere pure disposto con allegria a giocare a tirare la palla coi figli o ad ascoltare i problemi scolastici ...hai evidentemente meno propensione di chi allegramente può scopare a pranzo ed essere a casa alle sei di sera .


Uhm...
Continuo a non essere convinto.
Ok, mettiamo che uno torni a casa alle nove di sera... Mica ha dovuto fare straordinari di malavoglia, non è stato costretto da nessuno a tornare a casa così tardi, anzi, in realtà ha passato dei momenti molto gratificanti, vivendo  belle sensazioni, con una persona che si è scelto.
Posso capire che non poteva tornare a casa facendo i salti di gioia, perché non sarebbe stato normale dopo una dura giornata di lavoro a cui raccontava di essere stato costretto, ma neppure considero normale arrivare a vedere la famiglia come qualcosa di pesante.
E, insomma, l'età pesa relativamente... tornare a casa alle 21 non mi peserebbe affatto se lo facessi per uscire con una donna che mi piace, come non lo è quando esco e mi faccio un aperitivo anche se io tuti i giorno mi alzo alle 5,45. Anzi, torno più contento e sereno, a me pesa non fare niente. Cavoli, l'amante di mia moglie si faceva 400 km in auto ogni volta... a 54 anni. 
E lei, forse, l'unico sintomo che aveva dopo essersi vista con lui, era il sonno precoce. Così poteva evitare di farlo anche con me, rimandandomi  al giorno dopo. Molto tattico. Ma anche corretto, fisicamente farlo per ore in motel... e poi rifarlo anche a casa non è da tutti. Non solo se sei un uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Continuo a non essere convinto.
> Ok, mettiamo che uno torni a casa alle nove di sera... Mica ha dovuto fare straordinari di malavoglia, non è stato costretto da nessuno a tornare a casa così tardi, anzi, in realtà ha passato dei momenti molto gratificanti, vivendo  belle sensazioni, con una persona che si è scelto.
> Posso capire che non poteva tornare a casa facendo i salti di gioia, perché non sarebbe stato normale dopo una dura giornata di lavoro a cui raccontava di essere stato costretto, ma neppure considero normale arrivare a vedere la famiglia come qualcosa di pesante.
> ...


Al di là delle diverse esperienze personali, non trovo strano che chi è molto coinvolto in una cosa dia meno importanza ad altre, ma vale anche per i problemi di lavoro o per la dichiarazione dei redditi o per una malattia dei genitori, perché mai nom potrebbe essere distraente avere una relazione?
Del resto quando ho scoperto il tradimento per mesi non ci stavo mica con la testa.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là delle diverse esperienze personali, non trovo strano che chi è molto coinvolto in una cosa dia meno importanza ad altre, ma vale anche per i problemi di lavoro o per la dichiarazione dei redditi o per una malattia dei genitori, *perché mai nom potrebbe essere distraente avere una relazione?*
> Del resto quando ho scoperto il tradimento per mesi non ci stavo mica con la testa.


Distraente è un conto, ma che produca effetti come quelli descritti da Foglia e Jaca è un altro.
Non stiamo parlando di qualcosa di pesante che siamo obbligati a fare, eh.
Io se esco con una persona che mi piace torno a casa tutto ringalluzzito.
Figuriamoci dovessi scoparci...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, non..forse non mi sono spiegata .
> Lui non si è mai incazzato (ci mancherebbe pure).. io mi incazzavo..anche se , pensando fosse un ritardo da lavoro mi sentivo pure cattiva )..
> Però era stanco ...haha indubbiamente ...
> Non sto affatto giustificando ..ma sottolineando un concetto che secondo me è oggettivo: se hai più tempo e flessibilità per una relazione è chiaro che quando torno sei fresco come una rosa ..:
> Se c’hai un’ora...e anche una certa età , aggiungerei...  essere pure disposto con allegria a giocare a tirare la palla coi figli o ad ascoltare i problemi scolastici ...hai evidentemente meno propensione di chi allegramente può scopare a pranzo ed essere a casa alle sei di sera .


Se non hai energia per i tuoi figli e per tua moglie ti informo che avere un’amsnte non te lo prescrive il medico.
Quindi o hai le energie e la tua famiglia viene prima di tutto oppure fai le tue scelte ma poi risparmiati che eri come un tossico perché i coglioni a me girerebbero il doppio


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah...non so... credo che le esperienze dei traditori siano diverse come sono diversi i traditori ....come dico sempre...vedremo..
> Se per non far volare intendi separati in casa ...non fa per me ...non riuscirei a sostenerlo emotivamente
> O dentro o fuori


Che le esperienze siano diverse e diverse sono le persone hai ragione 
Diverso è anche quello che un tradito può tollerare rispetto a un altro


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu, comprensibilmente, sei ancora all’interno della logica di un rapporto conflittuale che si è strutturato sullo scontro (magari ha influito la forma mentis del vostro lavoro). Ma non tutti i conflitti devono necessariamente evolversi in forma di scontro, anche se uno dei due ci prova.
> Il mio ex aveva tanti difetti (uno imperdonabile :carneval ma non è mai stato con lo scontro, ma sulla risoluzione dei conflitti nel senso di trovarne una evoluzione costruttiva.


Ma l'evoluzione costruttiva avrebbe comportato disturbo. Non c'era verso. Quando sentivo anche un suo parente dire - che ne so  - che nei primi mesi  (mesi eh) di vita del figlio faceva di tutto per avere tempo disponibile per la famiglia (altro che giorni nel fine settimana in cui gli hobby sono sacri), a me veniva da pensare al  "contrasto". Ma tacevo, davanti agli altri. Se ne parlavo a lui, e magari portavo confronti con la sua famiglia di origine  (dove non poteva dare della arpia alla sorella) inventava PALLE. Emerite palle  
Tipo che il cognato in realtà stava disponibile mezz'ora  (quando aveva detto il contrario davanti alla sorella...), o roba così. O che però la sorella si' che era sveglia  (in effetti lo ha riempito di corna) e sapeva come tenerlo in casa, invogliandolo e coinvolgendolo. Che evoluzione costruttiva c'è in tutto questo???
E niente: avrei fatto meglio a sputtanarlo davanti a terzi che potevano smentire con l'evidenza dei fatti. Non mi e' servita a niente, questa protezione della famiglia. Peraltro lui dove trovava spazio le  "battute" nei miei confronti le faceva.
Che dire? Le poche volte che ridendo ho rimarcato certe cose davanti agli altri hanno sortito l'invito ad astenermi. Avrei invece dovuto fare la stronza.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> "Solo" con loro?


Quando tradiva passava poco tempo con noi. Con me e con i bambini. 
Ed entrava in crisi se io mancavo per qualche ora e rimaneva da solo con loro.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Continuo a non essere convinto.
> Ok, mettiamo che uno torni a casa alle nove di sera... Mica ha dovuto fare straordinari di malavoglia, non è stato costretto da nessuno a tornare a casa così tardi, anzi, in realtà ha passato dei momenti molto gratificanti, vivendo  belle sensazioni, con una persona che si è scelto.
> Posso capire che non poteva tornare a casa facendo i salti di gioia, perché non sarebbe stato normale dopo una dura giornata di lavoro a cui raccontava di essere stato costretto, ma neppure considero normale arrivare a vedere la famiglia come qualcosa di pesante.
> ...


Il ritorno alle 21 è l’orario normale di chi fa il suo lavoro .... con amante o si arriva alle 23.00 o si lavora da casa per compensare 
pensa che uno dei motivi per cui avrei messo la mano sul fuoco sulla sua fedeltà  era proprio il fatto che il suo lavoro mal si coniuga a una famiglia e a distrazioni . Idem per me ... io farei davvero molta fatica ...
Ritmi forsennati e responsabilità ...
Io faccio fatica a ritagliarmi  dei tempi per un aperitivo ...
Difficile da comprendere quando la tua giornata e’ scandita in modo diverso


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che le esperienze siano diverse e diverse sono le persone hai ragione
> Diverso è anche quello che un tradito può tollerare rispetto a un altro


Certamente


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non hai energia per i tuoi figli e per tua moglie ti informo che avere un’amsnte non te lo prescrive il medico.
> Quindi o hai le energie e la tua famiglia viene prima di tutto oppure fai le tue scelte ma poi risparmiati che eri come un tossico perché i coglioni a me girerebbero il doppio


Sai, secondo me molti come lui si fanno l’amante scopa e getta (poco tempo e grandi soddisfazioni ogni tanto ).. e credo che anche lui l’abbia fatto per un po’ ..e fino a qui ti seguo..e sarebbe coerente con quando dici ..tanto e’ vero che manco me ne sono mai accorta.
Il problema , e qui mi ripeto , che se sei in crisi di mezza età (che nell’uomo è inutile negarlo ,’ma e’ devastante) e ti imbatti nella sgarzolina che ti fa perdere la brocca .. ti rimbambisci anche se le buone intenzioni (se cosi le vogliamo chiamare) erano inizialmente cristalline ....allora ti dici ..ma si dai , sto così bene , posso fare tutto...  e fai casini...
Ma lo scopri dopo , però ...perché quando sei in queste situazioni ritorni  quindicenne ..


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Distraente è un conto, ma che produca effetti come quelli descritti da Foglia e Jaca è un altro.
> Non stiamo parlando di qualcosa di pesante che siamo obbligati a fare, eh.
> Io se esco con una persona che mi piace torno a casa tutto ringalluzzito.
> Figuriamoci dovessi scoparci...


Tu.
Io non ci starei con la testa. Ed è diffuso che lo facciano i traditori invaghiti. Non tutti, ma molti sì.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma l'evoluzione costruttiva avrebbe comportato disturbo. Non c'era verso. Quando sentivo anche un suo parente dire - che ne so  - che nei primi mesi  (mesi eh) di vita del figlio faceva di tutto per avere tempo disponibile per la famiglia (altro che giorni nel fine settimana in cui gli hobby sono sacri), a me veniva da pensare al  "contrasto". Ma tacevo, davanti agli altri. Se ne parlavo a lui, e magari portavo confronti con la sua famiglia di origine  (dove non poteva dare della arpia alla sorella) inventava PALLE. Emerite palle
> Tipo che il cognato in realtà stava disponibile mezz'ora  (quando aveva detto il contrario davanti alla sorella...), o roba così. O che però la sorella si' che era sveglia  (in effetti lo ha riempito di corna) e sapeva come tenerlo in casa, invogliandolo e coinvolgendolo. Che evoluzione costruttiva c'è in tutto questo???
> E niente: avrei fatto meglio a sputtanarlo davanti a terzi che potevano smentire con l'evidenza dei fatti. Non mi e' servita a niente, questa protezione della famiglia. Peraltro lui dove trovava spazio le  "battute" nei miei confronti le faceva.
> Che dire? Le poche volte che ridendo ho rimarcato certe cose davanti agli altri hanno sortito l'invito ad astenermi. Avrei invece dovuto fare la stronza.


...con quale obiettivo?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, secondo me molti come lui si fanno l’amante scopa e getta (poco tempo e grandi soddisfazioni ogni tanto ).. e credo che anche lui l’abbia fatto per un po’ ..e fino a qui ti seguo..e sarebbe coerente con quando dici ..tanto e’ vero che manco me ne sono mai accorta.
> Il problema , e qui mi ripeto , che se sei in crisi di mezza età (che nell’uomo è inutile negarlo ,’ma e’ devastante) e ti imbatti nella sgarzolina che ti fa perdere la brocca .. ti rimbambisci anche se le buone intenzioni (se cosi le vogliamo chiamare) erano inizialmente cristalline ....allora ti dici ..ma si dai , sto così bene , posso fare tutto...  e fai casini...
> Ma lo scopri dopo , però ...perché quando sei in queste situazioni ritorni  quindicenne ..


Tutto vero? E a te sta bene uno che si fa rimbambire da una ventenne e torna quindicenne?
Sarà che io di adolescenti in xasa ne ho già due e poco tollero anche loro
Ripeto ne parli come se alla fine fosse quasi comprensibile
Per me comprensibile sarebbe il discorso di un uomo maturo che si prende la responsabilità di aver tradito in piena coscienza. Perché da traditrice ti posso assicurare che sai benissimo cosa sai facendo. Altro che adolescenza e sentirsi come un tossico. Poi se questa motivazione è quella che a te far star meglio va benissimo eh 
Basta che sei consapevole di questo


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...con quale obiettivo?


Di fargli cambiare qualche comportamento. Lui risentiva (e risente tuttora) molto, della opinione esterna. Era l'unico modo  (sottolineo SBAGLIATO, finché vuoi, non c'è dubbio) per  "scalfirlo", in qualche misura.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Di fargli cambiare qualche comportamento. Lui risentiva (e risente tuttora) molto, della opinione esterna. Era l'unico modo  (sottolineo SBAGLIATO, finché vuoi, non c'è dubbio) per  "scalfirlo", in qualche misura.


Certamente non risolutivo.
Avrebbe fatto sentire te meno vittima. Ma non avrebbe ristrutturato la relazione, anzi avrebbe consolidato lo schema.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tutto vero? E a te sta bene uno che si fa rimbambire da una ventenne e torna quindicenne?
> Sarà che io di adolescenti in xasa ne ho già due e poco tollero anche loro
> Ripeto ne parli come se alla fine fosse quasi comprensibile
> Per me comprensibile sarebbe il discorso di un uomo maturo che si prende la responsabilità di aver tradito in piena coscienza. Perché da traditrice ti posso assicurare che sai benissimo cosa sai facendo. Altro che adolescenza e sentirsi come un tossico. Poi se questa motivazione è quella che a te far star meglio va benissimo eh
> Basta che sei consapevole di questo


Non mi fa star meglio di altre ...E non lo ritengo neppure normale eh...e come sai, perché ci sono ritornata spesso qui dentro...ritengo che in ogni caso tradire sia una bastardata ..anche se usi i guanti di velluto ... ma ho capito che e’ andata così e che una volta travolto non poteva andare che in questo modo ... non sto giudtificando lui , ma il fatto che se cominci a tradire a spot e coi guanti di velluto può però succedere che ci caschi dentro ... 
non escludo potesse succedere anche a me SE avessi cominciato a tradire incappando in uno che mi mandasse in chock adrenalinico... 
in sintesi io sostengo che se non tradisci dall’inizio puoi evitare ..se lo fai il rischio c’e anche se c’hai le palle quadrate.
Io vado a constatare questo fatto, ma non giustifico ....e quel momento io non glielo perdonerò mai ...
Siamo in un’altra fase e fortunatamente mio marito è anche altro ...


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente non risolutivo.
> Avrebbe fatto sentire te meno vittima. Ma non avrebbe ristrutturato la relazione, anzi avrebbe consolidato lo schema.


Si, e' vero 

Forse però mi avrebbe almeno tenuta più aperta all'esterno, invece di farmi sentire con lui e con gli altri in un campo minato. E già poco non sarebbe stato.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, e' vero
> 
> Forse però mi avrebbe almeno tenuta più aperta all'esterno, invece di farmi sentire con lui e con gli altri in un campo minato. E già poco non sarebbe stato.


Non rimpiangere di non averlo fatto, è ributtarti nella triangolazione virtualmente.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non rimpiangere di non averlo fatto, è ributtarti nella triangolazione virtualmente.


Nono. Stavo pensando proprio un secondo fa che è andata come e' andata. E che ora siamo nel campo delle ipotesi.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il ritorno alle 21 è l’orario normale di chi fa il suo lavoro .... con amante o si arriva alle 23.00 o si lavora da casa per compensare
> pensa che uno dei motivi per cui avrei messo la mano sul fuoco sulla sua fedeltà  era proprio il fatto che il suo lavoro mal si coniuga a una famiglia e a distrazioni . Idem per me ... io farei davvero molta fatica ...
> Ritmi forsennati e responsabilità ...
> Io faccio fatica a ritagliarmi  dei tempi per un aperitivo ...
> Difficile da comprendere quando la tua giornata e’ scandita in modo diverso


Sì, Jaca, lo so e lo capisco anche, ho amici che hanno quegli orari e infatti so i casini che nascono ogni volta per incontrarci ogni tanto.
Ma so anche che non hanno neppure il tempo per conoscere amanti con cui avere relazioni, e il tempo che resta amano passarlo in famiglia. 
Sono comunque scelte che fai, in base alle tue priorità.
L'importante è essere sereni.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, Jaca, lo so e lo capisco anche, ho amici che hanno quegli orari e infatti so i casini che nascono ogni volta per incontrarci ogni tanto.
> Ma so anche che non hanno neppure il tempo per conoscere amanti con cui avere relazioni, e il tempo che resta amano passarlo in famiglia.
> Sono comunque scelte che fai, in base alle tue priorità.
> L'importante è essere sereni.


Condivido al 100% il vizio d’origine e questo non è assolutamente in discussione ....  
Io il mio poco tempo ho sempre amato passarlo in famiglia ...  quello che voglio dire però è che se nel reteocranio, a prescindere dalle priorità , hai l’idea di spassartela ogni tanto perché tanto se lo fai una volta ogni tre mesi con una che incontri in aereo non non togli nulla alla famiglia ...questo invece può dimostrarsi, se ti invaghisci, un dramma anche familiare ...a prescindere dalle buone intenzioni. 
...e soprattutto se il poco tempo a disposizione lo devi per forza sottrarre alla famiglia ..altrimenti ti licenziano .
Forse non mi sono spiegata ... la mia era una risposta a chi dice “se ti fai l’amante devi saperla gestire bene ...” Ecco...non è sempre così .... anche se c’hai più di 50 anni e sei mediamente intelligente . Non credo di aver detto “poverino....”


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nono. Stavo pensando proprio un secondo fa che è andata come e' andata. E che ora siamo nel campo delle ipotesi.


:cincin:


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Condivido al 100% il vizio d’origine e questo non è assolutamente in discussione ....
> Io il mio poco tempo ho sempre amato passarlo in famiglia ...  quello che voglio dire però è che se nel reteocranio, a prescindere dalle priorità , hai l’idea di *spassartela* ogni tanto perché tanto se lo fai una volta ogni tre mesi con una che incontri in aereo non non togli nulla alla famiglia ...questo invece può dimostrarsi, se ti invaghisci, un dramma anche familiare ...a prescindere dalle buone intenzioni.
> *...e soprattutto se il poco tempo a disposizione lo devi per forza sottrarre alla famiglia ..altrimenti ti licenziano .
> *Forse non mi sono spiegata ... la mia era una risposta a chi dice “se ti fai l’amante devi saperla gestire bene ...” Ecco...non è sempre così .... anche se c’hai più di 50 anni e sei mediamente intelligente . Non credo di aver detto “poverino....”


Quel poco tempo a disposizione c'è perché ci sei tu, tradito, che ti occupi dei figli e del resto.
E questo di conseguenza impedisce a chi è tradito di disporre di quel tempo per sé.
Io provai invidia all'epoca per mia moglie, l'ho sempre detto. L'invidia di chi non aveva avuto quel tempo e quei modi per spassarsela in quella maniera nella sua vita. Una sensazione che prima non provavo, perché non avevo mai ritenuto di mio interesse avere un'altra relazione, perché il centro della mia vita affettiva e sessuale era mia moglie.
Mia moglie o tuo marito non sono dei figli che hanno combinato una marachella e ora sono diventati buoni - ai figli il tempo sacrificato al nostro lo si concede di buon grado -, anche se abbiamo accettato il loro tradimento e che si siano fatti i cazzi loro e per tutte le comprensibili ragioni del mondo gli siamo restati accanto, conservando comunque le nostre frustrazioni inevitabili. Il buon padre, il buon lavoratore, il buon marito si valutano nel complesso, in quello che è stato oltre a quello che è ora. E da queste valutazioni bisogna elaborare il vero motivo per cui si è fatta questa scelta, che cosa ci aspettiamo da essa e che cosa siamo sicuri ci mancherà e si rende ora necessario per noi. Da questo e solo da questo, e non dal comportamento attuale del coniuge, si valutano le nostre scelte, quelle che riteniamo più opportune. L'ago della bilancia non è più la coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quel poco tempo a disposizione c'è perché ci sei tu, tradito, che ti occupi dei figli e del resto.
> E questo di conseguenza impedisce a chi è tradito di disporre di quel tempo per sé.
> Io provai invidia all'epoca per mia moglie, l'ho sempre detto. L'invidia di chi non aveva avuto quel tempo e quei modi per spassarsela in quella maniera nella sua vita. Una sensazione che prima non provavo, perché non avevo mai ritenuto di mio interesse avere un'altra relazione, perché il centro della mia vita affettiva e sessuale era mia moglie.
> Mia moglie o tuo marito non sono dei figli che hanno combinato una marachella e ora sono diventati buoni - ai figli il tempo sacrificato al nostro lo si concede di buon grado -, anche se abbiamo accettato il loro tradimento e che si siano fatti i cazzi loro e per tutte le comprensibili ragioni del mondo gli siamo restati accanto, conservando comunque le nostre frustrazioni inevitabili. Il buon padre, il buon lavoratore, il buon marito si valutano nel complesso, in quello che è stato oltre a quello che è ora. E da queste valutazioni bisogna elaborare il vero motivo per cui si è fatta questa scelta, che cosa ci aspettiamo da essa e che cosa siamo sicuri ci mancherà e si rende ora necessario per noi. Da questo e solo da questo, e non dal comportamento attuale del coniuge, si valutano le nostre scelte, quelle che riteniamo più opportune. L'ago della bilancia non è più la coppia.


Bel post


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quel poco tempo a disposizione c'è perché ci sei tu, tradito, che ti occupi dei figli e del resto.
> E questo di conseguenza impedisce a chi è tradito di disporre di quel tempo per sé.
> Io provai invidia all'epoca per mia moglie, l'ho sempre detto. L'invidia di chi non aveva avuto quel tempo e quei modi per spassarsela in quella maniera nella sua vita. Una sensazione che prima non provavo, perché non avevo mai ritenuto di mio interesse avere un'altra relazione, perché il centro della mia vita affettiva e sessuale era mia moglie.
> Mia moglie o tuo marito non sono dei figli che hanno combinato una marachella e ora sono diventati buoni - ai figli il tempo sacrificato al nostro lo si concede di buon grado -, anche se abbiamo accettato il loro tradimento e che si siano fatti i cazzi loro e per tutte le comprensibili ragioni del mondo gli siamo restati accanto, conservando comunque le nostre frustrazioni inevitabili. Il buon padre, il buon lavoratore, il buon marito si valutano nel complesso, in quello che è stato oltre a quello che è ora. E da queste valutazioni bisogna elaborare il vero motivo per cui si è fatta questa scelta, che cosa ci aspettiamo da essa e che cosa siamo sicuri ci mancherà e si rende ora necessario per noi. Da questo e solo da questo, e non dal comportamento attuale del coniuge, si valutano le nostre scelte, quelle che riteniamo più opportune. L'ago della bilancia non è più la coppia.


Scusa Danny  ma adulti con figli paragonarli a bambini,[emoji41] non è una marachella [emoji41] è una scelta ponderata [emoji41] , valutata e aimé fatta , e in quel momento famiglia e figli vanno in secondo piano[emoji41] poi se si viene scoperti in qualche modo si farà [emoji41] intanto con il tradito/a ci sono sempre i figli che obbligano a inghiottire il rospo al tradito/a.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non se lo sarebbe fatto.
> Se hai testa, mente e tempo occupati, e sei al limite dello stress per questo, l'amante non lo contempli proprio.
> Men che meno ci perdi la testa.


Lo dici tu ...


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quel poco tempo a disposizione c'è perché ci sei tu, tradito, che ti occupi dei figli e del resto.
> E questo di conseguenza impedisce a chi è tradito di disporre di quel tempo per sé.
> Io provai invidia all'epoca per mia moglie, l'ho sempre detto. L'invidia di chi non aveva avuto quel tempo e quei modi per spassarsela in quella maniera nella sua vita. Una sensazione che prima non provavo, perché non avevo mai ritenuto di mio interesse avere un'altra relazione, perché il centro della mia vita affettiva e sessuale era mia moglie.
> Mia moglie o tuo marito non sono dei figli che hanno combinato una marachella e ora sono diventati buoni - ai figli il tempo sacrificato al nostro lo si concede di buon grado -, anche se abbiamo accettato il loro tradimento e che si siano fatti i cazzi loro e per tutte le comprensibili ragioni del mondo gli siamo restati accanto, conservando comunque le nostre frustrazioni inevitabili. Il buon padre, il buon lavoratore, il buon marito si valutano nel complesso, in quello che è stato oltre a quello che è ora. E da queste valutazioni bisogna elaborare il vero motivo per cui si è fatta questa scelta, che cosa ci aspettiamo da essa e che cosa siamo sicuri ci mancherà e si rende ora necessario per noi. Da questo e solo da questo, e non dal comportamento attuale del coniuge, si valutano le nostre scelte, quelle che riteniamo più opportune. L'ago della bilancia non è più la coppia.


Io non ho provato invidia ma rabbia prima e delusione poi. Io però ero un modello di riferimento fin troppo esagerato ...non mi prendevo tempo per me per niente ... 
Pero’ Danny...tutto vero ...ma tua moglie non mi sembra abbia dimostrato un “dopo” esaltante ...e se il durante e il dopo non sono esaltanti ..chiaramente le riflessioni non possono essere le stesse di un durante orrendo ma di un dopo gratificante


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non ho provato invidia ma rabbia prima e delusione poi. Io però ero un modello di riferimento fin troppo esagerato ...non mi prendevo tempo per me per niente ...
> Pero’ Danny...tutto vero ...ma tua moglie non mi sembra abbia dimostrato un “dopo” esaltante ...e se il durante e il dopo non sono esaltanti ..chiaramente le riflessioni non possono essere le stesse di un durante orrendo ma di un dopo gratificante


Per me è stato il contrario.
Il durante (quell'anno successivo alla prima scoperta, quando si erano visti solo 3 o 4 volte, avendomi  lei assicurato che non lo avrebbe visto più) è stato bello (ricordo anche un anno dinamico con vacanze in Egitto, Saint Tropez, Corsica, etc) malgrado la mia ansia controllante senza tregua. Scopavamo anche meglio e più del solito (forse dovevo ragionare sulla quantità di ormoni che emanava, all'epoca...:rotfl.
Dopo i problemi ci sono stati, inevitabilmente, perché la scoperta del tradimento reiterato comunque ha avuto un impatto molto forte su entrambi, cosa che ha creato anche problemi di carattere psicologico per tutti e due. E da questi ce n'è voluto di tempo per uscire e ritrovare la serenità. 
Voi a quanto dici l'avete recuperata abbastanza in fretta, lui sicuramente, tenendo conto del fatto che comunque anche a tuo marito "era partita la brocca" (condizione che rende pesante rinunciare a chi si ama o desidera), ma alla fine credo che i caratteri come il genere siano diversi e questo condiziona l'esito. 
Rabbia e delusione anche io li provai. A determinare l'invidia vi è lo sbilanciamento creatosi dal fatto di aver passato   un periodo di merda, quando lei almeno ha avuto un anno e mezzo innegabilmente appaganti. Di cui avrà pure pagato lo scotto, per carità, però... Avrei preferito essere al suo posto, mettiamola così. Un bel ricordo credo almeno le sia rimasto. Sempre più di quello che è rimasto a me, di quel periodo. Poi, per carità, i figli, la famiglia, le priorità che sono innegabili, certo...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

È curioso come un thread che era finalizzato a una riflessione su come sia necessario interpretare i bambini, che non sono adulti e non ragionano e non parlano da adulti, si sia finiti a parlare di relazione tra i coniugi (non tra i genitori!) e a il peso della responsabilità educativa.
Più passa il tempo, più apprezzo i miei genitori per mille cose che mi hanno dato con estrema naturalezza come un atteggiamento positivo nei confronti della vita e degli altri e la tendenza a conoscere la storia di ognuno. Ma c’è una cosa che non mi piaceva, certamente generazionale e comprensibile di chi ha passato la prima giovinezza sotto le bombe, che era il richiamare i sacrifici compiuti, come se lavorare non fosse necessario anche senza figli.
Quando i figli li ho avuti mi sono ripromessa di non farlo, MA ho scoperto con grande sorpresa che non l’ho proprio sentito: ogni momento passato con i figli è stato per me un dono meraviglioso, un arricchimento straordinario, e lo è tuttora che è, giustamente, un regalo più raro perché hanno una vita totalmente autonoma.
Chi non si occupa dei figli e passa con loro un tempo non di qualità, scazzato di doverlo passare e con la testa altrove, sta perdendo innanzitutto lui.

Non vedo il rapporto tra i genitori come una trattativa per suddividere un peso.
Non nego la fatica. Ricordo sere in cui ero fisicamente stremata, ma non ho mai pensato che si trattasse di un fardello da passarsi.
Non è un lavoro da quantificare in ore e fatica e suddividersi equamente. E credo che il tempo per un bagno sia ovvio darlo a entrambi, senza che sia sentito come una evasione da un lavoro che è senza orario.
Voglio dire che anche il tempo passato con i figli è tempo per sé.

Perché si è arrivati invece a dire l’opposto?


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Voglio dire che anche il tempo passato con i figli è tempo per sé.
> *
> Perché si è arrivati invece a dire l’opposto?


Anche dopo i 12 anni?
Magari!
A quest'età comincia l'epoca del 
"Come è andata oggi?"
"Bene"
"E a scuola?"
"Bene"
"Hai studiato?"
"Bene"
"Vieni a mangiare che è pronto"
"Bene"
:rotfl:


(e la mia è ancora una che parla...)


----------



## Vera (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Anche dopo i 12 anni?
> Magari!
> A quest'età comincia l'epoca del
> "Come è andata oggi?"
> ...


Ahahah davvero. Ieri mi fa "Oggi mi sono svegliata felicissima, abbraccerei tutti!". Stamattina era inculenta da prenderla a schiaffi.
È una piccola me. Anzi, una grande me.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Anche dopo i 12 anni?
> Magari!
> A quest'età comincia l'epoca del
> "Come è andata oggi?"
> ...


Giustamente i figli hanno bisogno di distaccarsi dai genitori e ognuno lo fa come gli viene.
Per questo bisogna riuscire a interpretare e anche trovare il giusto equilibrio tra rispettare questa fase e mantenere attenzione e dialogo, senza pensare che forse finalmente si sia vicini a liberarsi del fardello.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È
> Chi non si occupa dei figli e passa con loro un *tempo non di qualità*, scazzato di doverlo passare e con la testa altrove, sta perdendo innanzitutto lui.


Un problema è anche il tempo come quantità. 
Ieri sono passato per il quartiere dove sono nati i miei nonni, i miei genitori, dove ho vissuto io per 20 anni.
Lo ricordo come un quartiere popolare, dove c'era sempre gente In giro, bambini nei cortili, donne in giro a far la spesa, a parlare, a tutte le ore.
Ho incontrato nell'ordine: 4 padroni di cane con pitbull, due donne velate di nero da sole e un vecchietto sciancato.
Ho camminato in mezzo alla strada (perché i marciapiedi erano pieni di cacche dei suddetti pitbull), non passavano neppure le auto.
I bambini hanno bisogno degli adulti, ma gli adulti devono essere presenti.
E devono comunque essere adulti soddisfatti, sereni, appagati della loro vita, non frustrati, stanchi, assonnati, preoccupati. Nei quartieri popolari le persone sono scomparse perché tutti lavorano. I figli sono a scuola e poi restano soli.
Chi ha più disponibilità economiche in altri quartieri ha la baby sitter, che li gestisce fino alle 20, alle 21.
Chi può ha i nonni. Ma alla fine sono tutti soli, senza i genitori.
Io sono fortunato: ho un'orario, oggi (non è sempre stato così, c'era un tempo in cui mi alzavo alle 4,30 e tornavo alle 19), che mi permette di essere a casa presto. Non ho fatto carriera, nessuno mi chiede nulla in più di quel che do. E quel che resta lo impiego per la famiglia. 
Ma... sono, anzi siamo, un'eccezione.
Il peso non sono mai i figli, è il resto della vita che appesantisce prima di poter stare con loro.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ahahah davvero. Ieri mi fa "Oggi mi sono svegliata felicissima, abbraccerei tutti!". Stamattina era inculenta da prenderla a schiaffi.
> È una piccola me. Anzi, una grande me.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un problema è anche il tempo come quantità.
> Ieri sono passato per il quartiere dove sono nati i miei nonni, i miei genitori, dove ho vissuto io per 20 anni.
> Lo ricordo come un quartiere popolare, dove c'era sempre gente In giro, bambini nei cortili, donne in giro a far la spesa, a parlare, a tutte le ore.
> Ho incontrato nell'ordine: 4 padroni di cane con pitbull, due donne velate di nero da sole e un vecchietto sciancato.
> ...


Non è che i bambini erano a scuola? 
Si può tornare anche al tempo delle casalinghe, magari in una versione unisex, ma bisogna tornare al telefono duplex, andare in vacanza in treno o in 600 nella casa dei parenti, scordarsi happy hour e weekend in giro per l’Europa. 
Per quanto riguarda le cacche dei cani, vengono raccolte da non più di vent’anni, prima c’erano, probabilmente c’erano però meno cani perché le famiglie non sostituivano figli e nipoti con gli animali.
Per voler essere soddisfatti gli adulti, secondo l’anagrafe, i figli non li fanno.

Ma perché qui, dove figli ne hanno tanti, si è tornati, come in ogni altro thread, a parlare dei bisogni degli adulti?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non ho provato invidia ma rabbia prima e delusione poi. Io però ero un modello di riferimento fin troppo esagerato ...non mi prendevo tempo per me per niente ...
> Pero’ Danny...tutto vero ...ma tua moglie non mi sembra abbia dimostrato un “dopo” esaltante ...e se il durante e il dopo non sono esaltanti ..chiaramente le riflessioni non possono essere le stesse di un durante orrendo ma di un dopo gratificante


Dipende da quanto il dopo sia vero. Parlo in generale


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

... se poi alla fine la vita si riduce a vedere una moglie o un marito un'oretta la sera tra una doccia, i piatti da lavare, la roba da stirare, i figli un'ora prima che vadano a letto rubando il tempo alle loro chat con gli amici o ai compiti, il tutto a disquisire di cose da fare o a raccontarsi storie inutili davanti a una tv accesa su un programma qualsiasi di merda...
Speri solo di non trovarti in casa uno che da fuoco ai senzatetto o un coniuge che si fa il collega o la collega nei ritagli di tempo in ufficio. Sono soddisfazioni...:rotfl:


(brevi istanti di alto neorealismo letterario)


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché qui, dove figli ne hanno tanti, si è tornati, come in ogni altro thread, a *parlare dei bisogni degli adulti?*



Perché solo adulti presenti e sereni possono aspirare a essere dei buoni genitori.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È curioso come un thread che era finalizzato a una riflessione su come sia necessario interpretare i bambini, che non sono adulti e non ragionano e non parlano da adulti, si sia finiti a parlare di relazione tra i coniugi (non tra i genitori!) e a il peso della responsabilità educativa.
> Più passa il tempo, più apprezzo i miei genitori per mille cose che mi hanno dato con estrema naturalezza come un atteggiamento positivo nei confronti della vita e degli altri e la tendenza a conoscere la storia di ognuno. Ma c’è una cosa che non mi piaceva, certamente generazionale e comprensibile di chi ha passato la prima giovinezza sotto le bombe, che era il richiamare i sacrifici compiuti, come se lavorare non fosse necessario anche senza figli.
> Quando i figli li ho avuti mi sono ripromessa di non farlo, MA ho scoperto con grande sorpresa che non l’ho proprio sentito: ogni momento passato con i figli è stato per me un dono meraviglioso, un arricchimento straordinario, e lo è tuttora che è, giustamente, un regalo più raro perché hanno una vita totalmente autonoma.
> Chi non si occupa dei figli e passa con loro un tempo non di qualità, scazzato di doverlo passare e con la testa altrove, sta perdendo innanzitutto lui.
> ...


Perché non lo è . È un tempo che ti gratifica ma non lo vivo come tempo per me 
Sono lontana dai miei figli da due settimane. Vero che sono grandi, vero anche che mi sono rigenerata. Mi sono organizzata perché non mancasse loro nulla soprattutto perché volevo evitare le dieci chiamate al giorno. 
Il grande mi ha chiamato una volta e quando ho risposto stupita della chiamata: aveva sbagliato numero .Il piccolo mi chiama per i risultati scolastici di fine anno ma devo dire che sono stata bene ed è stato, questo sì, tempo per me. 
E nonostante tutto il bene che gli voglio ammetto che non mi mancano.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Perché non lo è . È un tempo che ti gratifica ma non lo vivo come tempo per me *
> Sono lontana dai miei figli da due settimane. Vero che sono grandi, vero anche che mi sono rigenerata. Mi sono organizzata perché non mancasse loro nulla soprattutto perché volevo evitare le dieci chiamate al giorno.
> Il grande mi ha chiamato una volta e quando ho risposto stupita della chiamata: aveva sbagliato numero .Il piccolo mi chiama per i risultati scolastici di fine anno ma devo dire che sono stata bene ed è stato, questo sì, tempo per me.
> E nonostante tutto il bene che gli voglio ammetto che non mi mancano.


:up:


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che i bambini erano a scuola?
> *Si può tornare anche al tempo delle casalinghe, magari in una versione unisex, ma bisogna tornare al telefono duplex, andare in vacanza in treno o in 600 nella casa dei parenti, scordarsi happy hour e weekend in giro per l’Europa. *


Magari si tornerà, quando i posti di lavoro non basteranno, in ogni caso... Oggi che si lavora in due e spesso con orari assurdi, ci si adegua a pochi, pochissimi figli la cui delega educativa va a scuola, nonni, coetanei, influencer, baby sitter, web e genitori. E per l'educazione sessuale ai porno. (ah, noi bambini che sbirciavamo al mare cosa c'era attraverso gli slip delle ragazze sdraiate  il cui elastico poco aderente non arrivava alla pelle e non sapevamo nulla di milf, teen, threesomee e avevamo sempre una vicina di 40 anni che ci sembrava vecchia :sonar::sonar: che ci bucava un pallone.)


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché non lo è . È un tempo che ti gratifica ma non lo vivo come tempo per me
> Sono lontana dai miei figli da due settimane. Vero che sono grandi, vero anche che mi sono rigenerata. Mi sono organizzata perché non mancasse loro nulla soprattutto perché volevo evitare le dieci chiamate al giorno.
> Il grande mi ha chiamato una volta e quando ho risposto stupita della chiamata: aveva sbagliato numero .Il piccolo mi chiama per i risultati scolastici di fine anno ma devo dire che sono stata bene ed è stato, questo sì, tempo per me.
> E nonostante tutto il bene che gli voglio ammetto che non mi mancano.


Sono grandi ed è tempo per te, ma pure ...per loro. :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono grandi ed è tempo per te, ma pure ...per loro. :mexican:


Ma anche quando erano piccoli avevo bisogno di tempo per me. Il tempo per loro non era tempo per me


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Magari si tornerà, quando i posti di lavoro non basteranno, in ogni caso... Oggi che si lavora in due e spesso con orari assurdi, ci si adegua a pochi, pochissimi figli la cui delega educativa va a scuola, nonni, coetanei, influencer, baby sitter, web e genitori. E per l'educazione sessuale ai porno. (ah, noi bambini che sbirciavamo al mare cosa c'era attraverso gli slip delle ragazze sdraiate  il cui elastico poco aderente non arrivava alla pelle e non sapevamo nulla di milf, teen, threesomee e avevamo sempre una vicina di 40 anni che ci sembrava vecchia :sonar::sonar: che ci bucava un pallone.)


In futuro è nel grembo di Zeus.

Per pietà non torniamo ad analisi (pseudo) sociali, avevo fatto una provocazione per cercare di tornare al punto della difficoltà di non considerare i bambini (ma anche gli adolescenti) degli adulti e di cercare di capirne la specificità comunicativa.
Oh se interessa. Altrimenti si può anche pensare che i comandamenti inizino con Primo non rompere i cabbabisi (ho scoperto che sono piante)


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche quando erano piccoli avevo bisogno di tempo per me. Il tempo per loro non era tempo per me


Era solo un lavoro e un impegno? Non vi era un vero piacere nel vederli crescere?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era solo un lavoro e un impegno? Non vi era un vero piacere nel vederli crescere?


Certo che c’era il piacere. Adoro i miei figli . Ma da qui a dire che non ho sempre sentito il bisogno di spazi miei e di coppia ce ne passa. 
Da qui a dire che non c’erano momento in cui ero stanca e desideravo starmene tranquilla ce ne passa


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che c’era il piacere. Adoro i miei figli . Ma da qui a dire che non ho sempre sentito il bisogno di spazi miei e di coppia ce ne passa.
> Da qui a dire che non c’erano momento in cui ero stanca e desideravo starmene tranquilla ce ne passa


Ho detto un’altra cosa però. Mi sono pure dilungata oltre quello che considero il limite ragionevole per chi legge.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto un’altra cosa però. Mi sono pure dilungata oltre quello che considero il limite ragionevole per chi legge.


Hai detto che il tempo per loro è tempo per te
Secondo me no
Ma che io e te abbiamo un modo diverso di vivere la maternità mi sembra evidente


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un post di Skorpio mi ha fatto pensare a come sia facile fraintendere i bambini.
> *Un bambino che chiede “come hai fatto a sopportare la mamma?” non sta facendo una battuta e nemmeno esprimendo o cercando solidarietà maschile.
> Molto probabilmente sta cercando rassicurazione sul fatto che la tensione che ha percepito non possa portare a una rottura della coppia che costituisce la sua sicurezza.*
> E la risposta dovrebbe essere a quella domanda sottostante. Rispondere con una battuta non farebbe che aumentare l’insicurezza.





Brunetta ha detto:


> In futuro è nel grembo di Zeus.
> 
> Per pietà non torniamo ad analisi (pseudo) sociali, *avevo fatto una provocazione *per cercare di tornare al punto della difficoltà di non considerare i bambini (ma anche gli adolescenti) degli adulti e di cercare di capirne la specificità comunicativa.
> Oh se interessa. Altrimenti si può anche pensare che i comandamenti inizino con Primo non rompere i cabbabisi (ho scoperto che sono piante)



Una provocazione?
A me sembrava un'affermazione (pseudo) psicologica.
Alla quale non riesco a dare ragione, in quanto priva di elementi che la caratterizzino e la definiscano nella sua specificità.
Un battuta può essere rassicurante, una spiegazione troppo complessa non essere compresa, l'età del figlio determina delle differenze, la situazione va specificata, il pregresso va precisato...


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai detto che il tempo per loro è tempo per te
> Secondo me no


Io sono d'accordo con te.
Nel senso che il tempo che trascorri nel ruolo di "padre" non può sostituirsi a quello di "amante", "marito", "moglie", "uomo", "donna" etc.
a meno di non considerare il sacrificio totale di queste parti qualcosa di desiderabile, ma è una scelta personale, sulla base delle proprie inclinazioni.
Oh, ci sono donne che fanno le mamme a tempo pieno, trovano pienezza di sé e soddisfazione in questo ruolo, ci stanno bene, non vedono altro, tralasciano tutto il resto.
Non sono tutte e forse neppure tante, però.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te.
> Nel senso che il tempo che trascorri nel ruolo di "padre" non può sostituirsi a quello di "amante", "marito", "moglie", "uomo", "donna" etc.
> a meno di non considerare il sacrificio totale di queste parti qualcosa di desiderabile, ma è una scelta personale, sulla base delle proprie inclinazioni.
> Oh, ci sono donne che fanno le mamme a tempo pieno, trovano pienezza di sé in questo ruolo, ci stanno bene, non vedono altro, tralasciano tutto il resto.
> Non sono tutte e forse neppure tante, però.


Certo che ce ne sono. Ci discuto costantemente


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una provocazione?
> A me sembrava un'affermazione (pseudo) psicologica.
> Alla quale non riesco a dare ragione, in quanto priva di elementi che la caratterizzino e la definiscano nella sua specificità.
> Un battuta può essere rassicurante, una spiegazione troppo complessa non essere compresa, l'età del figlio determina delle differenze, la situazione va specificata, il pregresso va precisato...


La provocazione era citare Skorpio.
Poi io non intendo mai provocazione come una sorta di offesa, insulto o pizzicotto, ma come stimolo a una discussione.
Ma se ogni volta si evita l’argomento forse vuol solo dire che vi è una resistenza a voler accettare la specificità dei bambini e degli adolescenti.
Pazienza. Il thread si esaurirà come tanti altri o continuerà per strade più interessanti.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che ce ne sono. Ci discuto costantemente


Hai voglia!
Ciò non significa che debba essere per tutti così.
Se i genitori trovano soddisfazione nel girare il mondo in roulotte, il figlio crescerà avendo questo modello. 
Come i cugini francesi di una mia amica: sono hippy, vivono in un gigantesco camper, hanno figli, girano il mondo.
E' la loro vita, sono felici, i figli sono sereni.
Loro sono quello che desideravano essere: è il miglior modo per essere genitori.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La provocazione *era citare Skorpio.*
> Poi io non intendo mai provocazione come una sorta di offesa, insulto o pizzicotto, ma come stimolo a una discussione.
> Ma se ogni volta si evita l’argomento forse vuol solo dire che vi è una resistenza a voler accettare la specificità dei bambini e degli adolescenti.
> Pazienza. Il thread si esaurirà come tanti altri o continuerà per strade più interessanti.


Sì, ma dato che non si è capito una mazza di quello che ha raccontato lui, figuriamoci se si riescono a esprimere considerazioni di carattere generale partendo da un episodio che, se devo essere sincero, io ho stentato di capire anche nella sua specificità.
Oh, sarò tardo io...
Certo che bambini e adolescenti sono specifici, lo abbiamo visto tutti e ce lo ricordiamo bene.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te.
> Nel senso che il tempo che trascorri nel ruolo di "padre" non può sostituirsi a quello di "amante", "marito", "moglie", "uomo", "donna" etc.
> a meno di non considerare il sacrificio totale di queste parti qualcosa di desiderabile, ma è una scelta personale, sulla base delle proprie inclinazioni.
> Oh, ci sono donne che fanno le mamme a tempo pieno, trovano pienezza di sé e soddisfazione in questo ruolo, ci stanno bene, non vedono altro, tralasciano tutto il resto.
> Non sono tutte e forse neppure tante, però.


Ma io ho detto che fare il genitore è una attività esclusiva?
Ho detto che non capisco come possa essere considerato un fardello.
Nei decenni scorsi in America e Gran Bretagna, per contrastare un boom gravidanze precoci, pur in presenza di una educazione sessuale che ritenevano efficaci per dare informazioni sui contraccettivi, sono state attuate progetti di cura di “bambini di farina”. Gli adolescenti e le adolescenti si vedevano affidati dei sacchetti di farina come una sorta di tamagochi materiali di cui avere cura, perché acquisissero la consapevolezza che un bambino non è un carino e coccoloso bambolotto da ammirare, ma anche un “peso” che limita tutte le attività, cosa molto onerosa per un adolescente.
Ecco io ho accennato al fatto che i figli non sono un fardello, un peso, un sacchetto di farina da scaricarsi i genitori, ma sono persone in crescita e occuparsi di loro non è solo un impegno, ma un arricchimento senza il quale saremmo persone diverse.
In questa ottica l’attenzione al loro specifico modo di comunicare i loro bisogni mi sembra importante.
Come ha riportato Jacaranda, lei ha ben capito che il figlio che la esortava a trovarsi un fidanzato non desiderava che questo accadesse, ma era la comunicazione di un disagio di coppia che temeva che portasse alla disgregazione della coppia genitoriale.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La provocazione era citare Skorpio.
> Poi io non intendo mai provocazione come una sorta di offesa, insulto o pizzicotto, ma come stimolo a una discussione.
> Ma se ogni volta si evita l’argomento forse vuol solo dire che vi è una resistenza a voler accettare la specificità dei bambini e degli adolescenti.
> Pazienza. Il thread si esaurirà come tanti altri o continuerà per strade più interessanti.


Ma che argomento si evita? Stiamo parlando di figli solo che qualcuno di noi la vede diversamente da te


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io ho detto che fare il genitore è una attività esclusiva?
> Ho detto che non capisco come possa essere considerato un fardello.
> Nei decenni scorsi in America e Gran Bretagna, per contrastare un boom gravidanze precoci, pur in presenza di una educazione sessuale che ritenevano efficaci per dare informazioni sui contraccettivi, sono state attuate progetti di cura di “bambini di farina”. Gli adolescenti e le adolescenti si vedevano affidati dei sacchetti di farina come una sorta di tamagochi materiali di cui avere cura, perché acquisissero la consapevolezza che un bambino non è un carino e coccoloso bambolotto da ammirare, ma anche un “peso” che limita tutte le attività, cosa molto onerosa per un adolescente.
> Ecco io ho accennato al fatto che i figli non sono un fardello, un peso, un sacchetto di farina da scaricarsi i genitori, ma sono persone in crescita e occuparsi di loro non è solo un impegno, ma un arricchimento senza il quale saremmo persone diverse.
> ...


Nessuno qui ha parlato di fardello ma del fatto che ogni tanto si sta bene anche senza di loro.
E si ogni tanto tornare a casa dopo una giornata di lavoro, rientrare dopo 12 ore e sentirsi chiamare mamma 100 volte in effetti è un tantino pesante


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io ho detto che fare il genitore è una attività esclusiva?
> 
> Ecco io ho accennato al fatto che i figli non sono un fardello, un peso, un sacchetto di farina da scaricarsi i genitori, *ma sono persone in crescita e occuparsi di loro non è solo un impegno, ma un arricchimento senza il quale saremmo persone diverse.
> *
> ...


Neretto: vero.

Corsivo: altrettanto vero. Sull'interpretazione del figlio di Jaca non ne sono così convinto, mi sembra sempre azzardato fare una valutazione avendo pochi dati a disposizione. Potrebbe anche essere semplice curiosità, ovvero il chiedersi come mai il padre avesse una fidanzata mentre la madre no, i bambini sono sempre alla ricerca di spiegazioni. Oppure il bambino inconsciamente notando il disequilibrio ha tentato di consigliare la stessa cosa alla mamma che vedeva meno serena. Il concetto di fedeltà non è sempre comprensibile o assimilato da chi è piccolo, che però vede chi ha e chi non ha.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno qui ha parlato di fardello ma del fatto che ogni tanto si sta bene anche senza di loro.
> E si ogni tanto tornare a casa dopo una giornata di lavoro, rientrare dopo 12 ore e sentirsi chiamare mamma 100 volte in effetti è un tantino pesante


... un tantino....:sonar::sonar:

Al centesimo da noi volano i coltelli.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma che argomento si evita? Stiamo parlando di figli solo che qualcuno di noi la vede diversamente da te


Ho proposto di parlare della comunicazione dei bambini.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Neretto: vero.
> 
> Corsivo: altrettanto vero. Sull'interpretazione del figlio di Jaca non ne sono così convinto, mi sembra sempre azzardato fare una valutazione avendo pochi dati a disposizione. Potrebbe anche essere semplice curiosità, ovvero il chiedersi come mai il padre avesse una fidanzata mentre la madre no, i bambini sono sempre alla ricerca di spiegazioni. Oppure il bambino inconsciamente notando il disequilibrio ha tentato di consigliare la stessa cosa alla mamma che vedeva meno serena. Il concetto di fedeltà non è sempre comprensibile o assimilato da chi è piccolo, che però vede chi ha e chi non ha.


Ovviamente il bambino non sapeva che il padre avesse un'amante.
La soluzione di disgregare la coppia genitoriale per il benessere dei singoli genitori è proprio estranea al pensiero di un bambino. Questo è proprio un esempio di una interpretazione letterale delle parole di un bambino su cui cercavo di porre l’attenzione.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ... un tantino....:sonar::sonar:
> 
> Al centesimo da noi volano i coltelli.


Vi proporrò la visione di Hook capitan Uncino.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente il bambino non sapeva che il padre avesse un'amante.
> *La soluzione di disgregare la coppia genitoriale per il benessere dei singoli genitori è proprio estranea al pensiero di un bambino.* Questo è proprio un esempio di una interpretazione letterale delle parole di un bambino su cui cercavo di porre l’attenzione.


Ma il bambino non sa che la "fidanzata" del papà può disgregare la coppia e neppure sa cosa è un'amante.
Lui vede papà e mamma insieme e percepisce che al papà o alla mamma può piacere qualcuno o se vanno o meno d'accordo. Questo è il dato di fatto che accolgono.
I bambini spesso hanno più di una/un fidanzato, ovviamente nel significato che loro attribuiscono al termine. Non hanno introiettato il concetto di fedeltà.
Il bambino potrebbe anche aver compreso che al papà sarebbe piaciuto avere una donna, ma nel significato che loro danno a questo, ovvero privo di alcun risvolto sessuale o sentimentale. 
Diverso invece sarebbe se il bambino fosse un dodicenne come mia figlia.
In lei il concetto di fedeltà, sesso e relazione è già ben definito. 
Una ragazzina di quell'età non accetterebbe mai che il papà o la mamma avessero una relazione clandestina perché comprenderebbero la slealtà della cosa e i rischi che essa comporta anche per loro.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il bambino non sa che la "fidanzata" del papà può disgregare la coppia e neppure sa cosa è un'amante.
> Lui vede papà e mamma insieme e percepisce che al papà o alla mamma può piacere qualcuno. Questo è il dato di fatto che accolgono.
> I bambini spesso hanno più di una/un fidanzato, ovviamente nel significato che loro attribuiscono al termine. Non hanno introiettato il concetto di fedeltà.
> Il bambino potrà aver compreso che al papà piaceva una donna, ma nel significato che loro danno a questo, ovvero privo di alcun risvolto sessuale o sentimentale.
> ...


Non era una frase ipotetica, è una cosa che è successa e non in seguito a una conoscenza di fatti.


----------



## danny (31 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mio figlio mi ha aperto gli occhi e dato una forte scossa....
> È stato il più piccolo..
> senza una sua battuta non avrei mai scoperto il tradimento di mio marito ...
> Mi ha detto “*tu e papà dovreste trovare ciascuno un proprio fidanzato/a ..siete così diversi...*”
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era una frase ipotetica, è una cosa che è successa e non in seguito a una conoscenza di fatti.


Sì, non ricordavo esattamente il post.
Nella prima manca la consapevolezza della seconda, anche se posso effettivamente pensare fosse una richiesta di conferma.
Qualcosa in mezzo è stato comunque percepito.
Sai che a noi invece non è mai accaduto? Nostra figlia non ha mai percepito una diversità o un rischio.
La frase in corsivo, non so, penso l'avrei evitata.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho proposto di parlare della comunicazione dei bambini.


Banalmente non ho mai cercato significati nascosti. Quando mi hanno fatto domane ho dato risposte sincere a quelle domande. Se non li vedevo convinti chiedevo cosa non li convincesse.
L’interpretazione che potevo dare io poteva non essere quella corretta. Meglio evitare.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, non ricordavo esattamente il post.
> Nella prima manca la consapevolezza della seconda, anche se posso effettivamente pensare fosse una richiesta di conferma.
> Qualcosa in mezzo è stato comunque percepito.
> Sai che a noi invece non è mai accaduto? Nostra figlia non ha mai percepito una diversità o un rischio.
> La frase in corsivo, non so, penso l'avrei evitata.


Anch’io la avrei evitata. Ma nella tempesta qualcosa esce.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Banalmente non ho mai cercato significati nascosti. Quando mi hanno fatto domane ho dato risposte sincere a quelle domande. Se non li vedevo convinti chiedevo cosa non li convincesse.
> L’interpretazione che potevo dare io poteva non essere quella corretta. Meglio evitare.


Il porre domande è il metodo consigliato.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il porre domande è il metodo consigliato.


La domanda la pongo se non li vedo soddisfatti della risposta
Altrimenti non vedo perché muovere cose che magari non si sono mosse


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che i bambini erano a scuola?
> Si può tornare anche al tempo delle casalinghe, magari in una versione unisex, ma bisogna tornare al telefono duplex, andare in vacanza in treno o in 600 nella casa dei parenti, scordarsi happy hour e weekend in giro per l’Europa.
> Per quanto riguarda le cacche dei cani, vengono raccolte da non più di vent’anni, prima c’erano, probabilmente c’erano però meno cani perché le famiglie non sostituivano figli e nipoti con gli animali.
> Per voler essere soddisfatti gli adulti, secondo l’anagrafe, i figli non li fanno.
> ...


In realtà perché ci siamo focalizzati su un punto della conversazione legato alla presunzione di giustificazione al tradimento ..
Per il resto ... sono fermamente convinta , e credo che anche le mie scelte lo evidenzino, che le esigenze dei bimbi debbano essere al primo posto..


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, non ricordavo esattamente il post.
> Nella prima manca la consapevolezza della seconda, anche se posso effettivamente pensare fosse una richiesta di conferma.
> Qualcosa in mezzo è stato comunque percepito.
> Sai che a noi invece non è mai accaduto? Nostra figlia non ha mai percepito una diversità o un rischio.
> La frase in corsivo, non so, penso l'avrei evitata.


Mah..la frase in corsivo e’ una sintesi di quanto ho cercato di comunicare per un obiettivo preciso : la preparazione ad un ipotetico evento .... 
Se ascolti i tuoi figli però ..ti rendi conto che percepiscono molto più di quanto si riesca a immaginare ... Hanno mille orecchi e assorbono tutto ... impossibile che tua figlia non abbia percepito la tua sofferenza ...e il vostro disagio ...credimi


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah..la frase in corsivo e’ una sintesi di quanto ho cercato di comunicare per un obiettivo preciso : la preparazione ad un ipotetico evento ....
> Se ascolti i tuoi figli però ..ti rendi conto che percepiscono molto più di quanto si riesca a immaginare ... Hanno mille orecchi e assorbono tutto ... impossibile che tua figlia non abbia percepito la tua sofferenza ...e il vostro disagio ...credimi


A volte penso di avere due figli deficienti quando leggo queste cose
Non ce l’ho con te eh
Solo che sono fermamente convinta che se percepiscono è perché glielo si fa percepire


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A volte penso di avere due figli deficienti quando leggo queste cose
> Non ce l’ho con te eh
> Solo che sono fermamente convinta che se percepiscono è perché glielo si fa percepire


Cacchio nocciola ...io ho perso 12 kg...danny 12 kg... prendevo le gocce , avevo gli occhi gonfi ... 
ma che ti credi, che si possa mettere una maschera di sorriso ?  Se ne accorgono anche se sei lievemente di cattivo umore dai...
Poi c’e chi caratterialmente manda affanculo il coniuge e vive come prima ...ma non e’ la regola, credimi


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cacchio nocciola ...io ho perso 12 kg...danny 12 kg... prendevo le gocce , avevo gli occhi gonfi ...
> ma che ti credi, che si possa mettere una maschera di sorriso ?  Se ne accorgono anche se sei lievemente di cattivo umore dai...
> Poi c’e chi caratterialmente manda affanculo il coniuge e vive come prima ...ma non e’ la regola, credimi


Guarda io ho pianto mesi e ho detto a mio marito di tutto mai in loro presenza. Ho preso lo xanax per 3 anni. 
Purtroppo non ho perso 12 kg
Non faccio sesso da 9 anni con lui. Spero arrivino presto le mie condizioni per separarmi 
Mio figlio non più tardi di un mese fa ha detto che siamo sempre Pucci Pucci e che siamo noiosi 
Quando ho voluto che il grande capisse strano ma ha capito e ne ho parlato con lui 
Per me salvaguardare la mia casa e l’atmosfera in casa arrivava prima.
Non sto dicendo che tu o altri lo avete fatto apposta. Dico che volendo si può evitare che capiscano oppure ripeto e può essere vero: ho due figli deficienti


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Guarda io ho pianto mesi e ho detto a mio marito di tutto mai in loro presenza. Ho preso lo xanax per 3 anni.
> Purtroppo non ho perso 12 kg
> Non faccio sesso da 9 anni con lui. Spero arrivino presto le mie condizioni per separarmi
> Mio figlio non più tardi di un mese fa ha detto che siamo sempre Pucci Pucci e che siamo noiosi
> ...


Non so che dirti ..chiaro che non si piange davanti a loro ...ma lo star male secondo me non lo so riesce a nascondere . Io per esempio mi accorgo anche di un retrosguardo diverso e credo che i miei figli abbiano preso da me . Poi..facciamo distinzione tra quello che dicono e quello che pensano ..potrebbero dire alcune cose per esorcizzare ..o appunto per essere tranquillizzati ... (che è poi quanto lanciato dal 3d)


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non so che dirti ..chiaro che non si piange davanti a loro ...ma lo star male secondo me non lo so riesce a nascondere . Io per esempio mi accorgo anche di un retrosguardo diverso e credo che i miei figli abbiano preso da me . Poi..facciamo distinzione tra quello che dicono e quello che pensano ..potrebbero dire alcune cose per esorcizzare ..o appunto per essere tranquillizzati ... (che è poi quanto lanciato dal 3d)


Avrò due figli insensibili che ti devo dire
Sono abbastanza convinta che a 17 anni dici quello che pensi. A volte anche troppo


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Avrò due figli insensibili che ti devo dire
> Sono abbastanza convinta che a 17 anni dici quello che pensi. A volte anche troppo


Si parlava di bambini però ...
Il mondo degli adolescenti non mi è ancora noto


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Guarda io ho pianto mesi e ho detto a mio marito di tutto mai in loro presenza. Ho preso lo xanax per 3 anni.
> *Purtroppo non ho perso 12 kg*
> Non faccio sesso da 9 anni con lui. Spero arrivino presto le mie condizioni per separarmi
> Mio figlio non più tardi di un mese fa ha detto che siamo sempre Pucci Pucci e che siamo noiosi
> ...


Neanch’io, purtroppo. 
A seconda dell’età però i figli sono più o meno concentrati sulla casa o fuori.
Gli adolescenti stanno con i genitori giusto per mangiare, se ci stanno. 
E poi dipende anche dal clima famigliare consueto.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

9 anni fa avevano 8 e 12 anni


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 9 anni fa avevano 8 e 12 anni


Ma 9 anni fa non litigavi in casa. Hai vissuto un tuo dramma individuale anche all’insaputa di tuo marito.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma 9 anni fa non litigavi in casa. Hai vissuto un tuo dramma individuale anche all’insaputa di tuo marito.


Io non ho mai litigato in casa nemmeno ora
Ovvio che se litighi in casa non è che intuiscono assistono proprio


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2019)

*Portare un bambino dallo psicologo*


Non lavoro con i bambini – non ne sarei capace, hanno bisogno di strategie diverse, risorse diverse, un certo modo di stare al mondo, ma mi capita con una relativa frequenza, di inviare bambini a colleghi che si occupano di psicoterapia infantile. Non è infatti improbabile che una persona con difficoltà relazionali di qualche tipo possa avere delle difficoltà con i propri figli, che diventino difficoltà dei propri figli. Mi sembra anzi un fatto umano.
Per i genitori comunque, accettare questa questione di mandare la loro bambina o il loro bambino dallo psicologo è un problema non indifferente . Di fronte all’evenienza capita di percepire una serie di sentimenti che vanno dalla ansia, alla protesta, alla gelosia, oltre che all’indefinibile timore di un fallimento nella gestione del proprio ruolo.
Inoltre non di rado, questi sentimenti negativi, all’idea che un figlio vada dallo psicologo – o diciamo meglio, dallo psicoterapeuta, si appoggiano anche a una serie di convinzioni, anche errate. La cura è avvertita come una cosa da adulti, non da bambini, sembra inappropriato, adultomorfo pensare un bambino in una stanza di terapia – e questo anche perché di quelle stanze si sa poco. Si ignora quanti giochi ci siano, spesso addirittura con l’acqua, sicuramente con molti oggetti, e matite e colori, quanto sia possibile utilizzare lo spazio e le cose. Quanti linguaggi alternativi si usino e che possono essere utili a lavorare su contenuti complicati. Di contro fa attrito l’idea di gioco come espressione di cose serie, e viene il sospetto di portare un figlio a fare qualcosa che potrebbe fare a casa sua. Forse, anche la natura del gioco per i bambini – a qualcuno risulta misteriosa.
Infine, un’altra considerazione – che invece spesso è congrua e pertinente e che fa esitare, è quella per cui – qualche mese, un anno – per vedere se un certo comportamento ha una natura transitoria: talvolta i bambini si cimentano in sfide di cui noi non abbiamo contezza, altre volte chiedono di apportare dei cambiamenti nel sistema familiare: risentono di eccessivi conflitti, o al contrario di atmosfere troppo silenti e devitalizzate. Mille sono le variabili contestuali che possono generare un malessere ma un genitore, o meglio ancora la coppia dei genitori, capiscono bene il loro figlio e possono intuire dove dover intervenire.
*Se però si ha la sensazione che un bambino abbia un problema, e che questo problema non riesce a estinguersi, oppure va incontro a una sorta di ciclicità per cui sparisce e riemerge regolarmente, con comportamenti che ne peggiorano la qualità della vita bisogna mettere da parte le resistenze e agire. *Aiutano diverse considerazioni: la prima è che portare un bambino da uno psicologo può essere più facile che portarci un adolescente, la seconda è che le enormi capacità di recupero che hanno i piccoli potrebbero rendere l’intervento di uno specialista straordinariamente efficace, in tempi spesso neanche troppo lunghi – anche se quest’ultimo aspetto dipende da molte variabili. Infine bisogna sapere che ci sono situazioni per cui se si evita di intervenire, si può andare in contro a una serie di dimensioni problematiche più gravi, e qualche volta davvero preoccupanti e che possono cronicizzare e diventare disturbi importanti e molto difficili da estirpare.

Per capire cosa deve allarmare pensando a un bambino, dobbiamo pensare cosa deve fare un bambino. Sarò piuttosto generica, per non fare un post troppo lungo, ed eviterò una divisione per fasce di età anche se potrebbe essere a dire il vero – molto utile. Un bambino deve: dormire bene, mangiare il giusto, dopo i primi anni essere autonomo in alcune attività basiche come andare in bagno vestirsi e nutrirsi, e deve essere non sempre gioioso, ma in buona parte del suo tempo sereno, e soprattutto deve saper svolgere i compiti che sono propri della sua età e deve avere almeno un minimo di relazioni con i pari. Quando un comportamento diventa così rigido e ricorrente da impedire i rapporti con i pari e le attività correlate all’età, ci si trova di fronte a una situazione da prendere sul serio, anche se è non facile da capire. *Per fare un primo esempio: il disturbo da deficit dell’attenzione e iperattività, non è semplicemente uno stato di irrequietezza – ma uno stato che ha una base profondamente depressiva, con pensieri intrusivi, angosce non sedabili che generano un tale stato di agitazione da non poter svolgere nessuna attività men che mai il semplice gioco con gli altri bambini. Un bambino vivace è un bambino che fa casino con altri bambini con gioia. Un bambino con questo problema invece non riesce a fare cose e ad avere amici. Bisogna provvedere*: perché saper fare delle cose con coerenza, e saper intessere relazioni con i nostri pari, sono le basi della nostra sopravvivenza futura.
Questa stessa conclusione meritano molte altre sintomatologie per esempio se un bambino dovesse manifestare una comportamento ossessivo, o continuare a farsi la cacca addosso anche molti anni dopo essersi tolto il pannolino. Questi due comportamenti molto distanti tra loro hanno alcune conseguenze simili, perché incidono in maniera determinante sulla possibilità di un piccolo di fruire del suo contesto e di essere sereno, e si intrecciano molto probabilmente con altre questioni problematiche non sempre visibili all’occhio del genitore. Così come, almeno per me meritano una certa attenzione, casi in cui si fa fatica a pensare necessario l’aiuto di uno psicoterapeuta perché si tende ad attribuire una certa problematica a un problema di ordine contestuale, o a delle scelte deliberate di un bambino. Per esempio, *se un bambino è molto bullizzato, sovente in difficoltà sul piano relazionale, deriso in diversi contesti, la tentazione è di pensare che la causa siano i contesti, ma spesso in realtà il bambino mette in atto inconsapevolmente dei comportamenti che porteranno quei contesti a essere proprio così respingenti verso di lui. In questi casi io trovo per esempio particolarmente urgente chiedere un consulto, perché poi si vanno a costruire pattern relazionali che saranno scambiati con aspetti identitari, e da qui si costruirà un’immagine di se di persona piena di difetti, non amabile, non attraente, che sarà una base per altri motivi di angoscia e insicurezza. Dopo diventerà davvero difficile e i problemi da risolvere saranno di più.*
Vorrei infine citare, per questa breve carrellata di esempi, i comportamenti che sono spesso considerati falsamente appropriati al genere, e all’età ma teoricamente poco congrui con la domanda sociale. Mi pare che per entrambi i generi si faccia a volte fatica a discriminare una rabbia e un’aggressività inadeguate, che nascondono questioni dolorose. Dei maschi molto aggressivi e provocatori si tenderà a premiare una presunta idea culturale di virilità non adatta alla buona educazione del momento storico, ma è incredibile come ci sia poco argine sull’aggressività femminile di bambine che agiscono delle difficoltà relazionali con declinazioni della svalutazione, della cattiveria, della subordinazione – o che al contrario si ritrovano a subire terribili angherie e aggressioni, entrambi i comportamenti spesso incasellati in stereotipi della rivalità tra femmine, e rispettivamente della donna velenosa e cattiva in virtù della sua inferiorità e della bambina vittima in ragione della sua femminilità. Queste cose magari da sole non sono motivi necessari per andare in consultazione ma possono essere invece sintomi da costellare insieme ad altri, e da prendere sul serio in un quadro complessivo. Così come secondo me *meriterebbe una maggior attenzione il caso di un bambino o di un adolescente che vanno molto male a scuola. Non tutti siamo portati certamente per lo studio, o ne siamo grandemente attratti, ma quando si va a vedere nel dettaglio è difficile che un bambino o un adolescente che vanno francamente male a scuola non stiano depositando nello studio mancato un messaggio in una bottiglia che meriterebbe di essere letto, e che certo varia da caso a caso. Ma l’inconscio del bambino più del conscio, sa che la scuola è un’occasione, una cosa per lui, sa che andare male vuole dire designarsi in un certo modo rispetto all’occhio condiviso, sa anche che non sta tesaurizzando delle cose che possono essergli utili: se opta per tutto questo è facile che ci sia un problema aperto.*
Quindi per sintetizzare, la consultazione va richiesta quando un comportamento anomalo diventa abbastanza pervasivo da inquinare tante aree della vita, e quando si capisce che questo comportamento anomalo non è flessibile, non sparisce in certi contesti piuttosto che altri, non ha delle aree in cui è meno opportuno di altre. Alcuni di questi comportamenti sono chiaramente penosi, e il ricorso alla psicoterapia diventa più accessibile come pensiero, altri però – il che con i bambini è molto più frequente che con gli adulti – non arrivano subito nel loro essere fonte di sofferenza, perciò bisogna essere particolarmente sorvegliati.




https://beizauberei.wordpress.com/2...XuQjjm2H7Qa1qOcqfFYBpaWBez3jryeeHxiqzj7V4RFC4


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2019)

Soprattutto l’ultimo grassetto spiega quello che intendevo. 
Ovviamente se si chiederà conto al bambino o all’adolescente del suo comportamento, risponderà che non ne ha voglia o che non gli piace la scuola. Ovvero non dirà la causa, perché non è in grado di averne consapevolezza.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto l’ultimo grassetto spiega quello che intendevo.
> Ovviamente se si chiederà conto al bambino o all’adolescente del suo comportamento, risponderà che non ne ha voglia o che non gli piace la scuola. Ovvero non dirà la causa, perché non è in grado di averne consapevolezza.


Mah per alcuni casi sarà così per altri no
Bisogna accettare che a volte la motivazione è quella  evidente


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mah per alcuni casi sarà così per altri no
> Bisogna accettare che a volte la motivazione è quella  evidente


Ma è come il mal di testa. Può dipendere da stanchezza, indigestione o qualsiasi altra causa contingente, ma se si ripresenta frequentemente o è molto forte, non fa male fare accertamenti, se non ci saranno patologie, si accetterà di prendere un analgesico e basta.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è come il mal di testa. Può dipendere da stanchezza, indigestione o qualsiasi altra causa contingente, ma se si ripresenta frequentemente o è molto forte, non fa male fare accertamenti, se non ci saranno patologie, si accetterà di prendere un analgesico e basta.


Il mal di testa passa e poi torna
La voglia di studiare può non esserci mai stata o andarsene e non tornare 
Ripeto ci possono essere motivazioni o anche semplicemente la non voglia di studiare perche non piace e stop


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A volte penso di avere due figli deficienti quando leggo queste cose
> Non ce l’ho con te eh
> Solo che sono fermamente convinta che se percepiscono è perché glielo si fa percepire


Sì.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cacchio nocciola ...*io ho perso 12 kg...danny 12 kg... prendevo le gocce , avevo gli occhi gonfi ... *
> ma che ti credi, che si possa mettere una maschera di sorriso ?  Se ne accorgono anche se sei lievemente di cattivo umore dai...
> Poi c’e chi caratterialmente manda affanculo il coniuge e vive come prima ...ma non e’ la regola, credimi


Questi sono sintomi che potrebbero essere determinati da qualsiasi causa o ragione, difficile che un bambino faccia collegamenti a ciò che solo gli adulti sanno.


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questi sono sintomi che potrebbero essere determinati da qualsiasi causa o ragione, difficile che un bambino faccia collegamenti a ciò che solo gli adulti sanno.


Certamente , mai sostenuto che dovessero collegarlo a un tradimento ...ma a un problema tra i genitori o dei genitori si , non credi ?


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certamente , mai sostenuto che dovessero collegarlo a un tradimento ...ma a un problema tra i genitori o dei genitori si , non credi ?


Tutti i genitori litigano prima o poi, credo sia capitato ad ogni figlio di assistere a qualche scenata tra loro, come d'altronde ogni bambino viene prima o poi rimproverato.
Qualsiasi relazione prevede ogni tanto un po'... di maretta.
Ma nessun bambino da questi episodi fugaci trae da solo conclusioni sulla validità della coppia, anche perché i piccoli non hanno strumenti per poter fare deduzioni in tal senso, vivono il presente, che è fatto di due genitori sempre presenti, comunque, che dopo ogni discussione fanno la pace e sono ancora e sempre insieme.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti i genitori litigano prima o poi, credo sia capitato ad ogni figlio di assistere a qualche scenata tra loro, come d'altronde ogni bambino viene prima o poi rimproverato.
> Qualsiasi relazione prevede ogni tanto un po'... di maretta.
> Ma nessun bambino da questi episodi fugaci trae da solo conclusioni sulla validità della coppia, anche perché i piccoli non hanno strumenti per poter fare deduzioni in tal senso, vivono il presente, che è fatto di due genitori sempre presenti, comunque, che dopo ogni discussione fanno la pace e sono ancora e sempre insieme.


Quoto 
Percepiscono i musi continuati o il silenzio


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2019)

La incapacità di comprendere le dinamiche adulte, che i bambini percepiscono come cambiamento del clima familiare,  come si trattasse di una temperatura troppo calda o troppo fredda che crea disagio, viene tradotta in capricci o voracità o inappetenza o eccessiva vivacità o anche in comportamenti problematici a scuola o distrazione o anche con frasi che si riferiscono al disagio con un linguaggio che è tipico infantile. Esempio: il mio ex marito è rimasto orfano bambino. Poco prima che la madre morisse aveva chiesto con chi sarebbe stato lui quando la madre sarebbe morta. Ha ricevuto una sberla. Il suo smarrimento non ha avuto risposta.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Giugno 2019)

Voi dite che i ragazzini non vedono che è cambiato qualcosa [emoji41].
Non vedono che i genitori non sono sereni.          beati voi [emoji41].
Forse siete voi che non ci badate più di tanto a loro[emoji41].


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Voi dite che i ragazzini non vedono che è cambiato qualcosa [emoji41].
> *Non vedono che i genitori non sono sereni.          beati voi [emoji41].
> *Forse siete voi che non ci badate più di tanto a loro[emoji41].


Nel mio caso forse eravamo comunque sereni, fuori. Non se ne è accorto neppure alcuno tra i nostri amici, che sono adulti.
I bambini di certo poi non si chiedono se i genitori scopano, se lo fanno bene, se lo fanno con altri.
Se tu, come genitore, sei comunque presente, il loro mondo resta intatto.
Quando io ho scoperto quella frase che mi rivelò il tradimento reiterato, stavo per uscire di casa con mia figlia per andare a comprare la bici.
Ho deglutito per i fatti miei e sono andato ugualmente, con i miei pensieri in testa che ho tenuto solo per me, ma col sorriso sulle labbra. E mia figlia di quella giornata ha ricordo solo della bici.
Due o tre litigate random non cambiano niente: non si è mai vista coppia che non ne abbia fatta.
Pessime sono invece le frasi rancorose, le richieste di solidarietà ai figli contro il coniuge, le triangolazione con l'intento di buttare giù l'altro, il silenzio o i genitori che se ne stanno col muso e altri comportamenti reiterati che creano un'atmosfera tesa in casa.
La questione è che la coppia e la famiglia devono restare separate. In famiglia hai un comportamento, in coppia un altro.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio caso forse eravamo comunque sereni, fuori. Non se ne è accorto neppure alcuno tra i nostri amici, che sono adulti.
> I bambini di certo poi non si chiedono se i genitori scopano, se lo fanno bene, se lo fanno con altri.
> Se tu, come genitore, sei comunque presente, il loro mondo resta intatto.
> Quando io ho scoperto quella frase che mi rivelò il tradimento reiterato, stavo per uscire di casa con mia figlia per andare a comprare la bici.
> ...


Danny non sono tutti uguali a te [emoji41].
Sicuro dei tuoi amici [emoji41]? sicuramente te sei una tomba ma la coniuge ?[emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2019)

La incapacità di comprendere le dinamiche adulte, che i bambini percepiscono come cambiamento del clima familiare,  come si trattasse di una temperatura troppo calda o troppo fredda che crea disagio, viene tradotta in capricci o voracità o inappetenza o eccessiva vivacità o anche in comportamenti problematici a scuola o distrazione o anche con frasi che si riferiscono al disagio con un linguaggio che è tipico infantile. Esempio: il mio ex marito è rimasto orfano bambino. Poco prima che la madre morisse aveva chiesto con chi sarebbe stato lui quando la madre sarebbe morta. Ha ricevuto una sberla. Il suo smarrimento non ha avuto risposta.


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti i genitori litigano prima o poi, credo sia capitato ad ogni figlio di assistere a qualche scenata tra loro, come d'altronde ogni bambino viene prima o poi rimproverato.
> Qualsiasi relazione prevede ogni tanto un po'... di maretta.
> Ma nessun bambino da questi episodi fugaci trae da solo conclusioni sulla validità della coppia, anche perché i piccoli non hanno strumenti per poter fare deduzioni in tal senso, vivono il presente, che è fatto di due genitori sempre presenti, comunque, che dopo ogni discussione fanno la pace e sono ancora e sempre insieme.


Non sono d’accordo ... Non stiamo parlando di piccole incomprensioni o liti ma di un tornado che porta inevitabilmente la comunicazione a cambiare ..  e si percepisce anche se i coniugi hanno vinto l’oscar come miglior attore protagonista .... 
poi certo, dipende da com’erano prima i rapporti ...se facevano schifo anche prima ..nessun problema


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La incapacità di comprendere le dinamiche adulte, che i bambini percepiscono come cambiamento del clima familiare,  come si trattasse di una temperatura troppo calda o troppo fredda che crea disagio, viene tradotta in capricci o voracità o inappetenza o eccessiva vivacità o anche in comportamenti problematici a scuola o distrazione o anche con frasi che si riferiscono al disagio con un linguaggio che è tipico infantile. Esempio: il mio ex marito è rimasto orfano bambino. Poco prima che la madre morisse aveva chiesto con chi sarebbe stato lui quando la madre sarebbe morta. Ha ricevuto una sberla. Il suo smarrimento non ha avuto risposta.


Esattamente così


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo ... Non stiamo parlando di piccole incomprensioni o liti ma di un tornado che *porta inevitabilmente la comunicazione a cambiare* ..  e si percepisce anche se i coniugi hanno vinto l’oscar come miglior attore protagonista ....
> poi certo, dipende da com’erano prima i rapporti ...se facevano schifo anche prima ..nessun problema


Attorno a te qualcuno l'ha percepito?
Parenti, amici, insegnanti?
Da me no, nessuno.
E i rapporti prima non facevano affatto schifo, anzi: sempre abbracciati, mano nella mano, sempre insieme. Anche adesso non è cambiato nulla, visivamente.
Per tutti siamo l'immagine della coppia ideale. In questa situazione cosa vuoi che percepisca un figlio?
Io mi sono sfogato qui e con una mia amica. Forse è bastato.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo ... Non stiamo parlando di piccole incomprensioni o liti ma di un tornado che porta inevitabilmente la comunicazione a cambiare ..  e si percepisce anche se i coniugi hanno vinto l’oscar come miglior attore protagonista ....
> poi certo, dipende da com’erano prima i rapporti ...se facevano schifo anche prima ..nessun problema


Temo di non essere stata abbastanza chiara.
Intanto non mi riferivo né esclusivamente, né particolarmente alla percezione di tradimento o liti tra i genitori, ma volevo riflettere sulle modalità di comunicazione dei bambini che non sono letterali, ma esprimono paure o chiedono smentite o conferme senza consapevolezza di farlo. Generalmente chiedono rassicurazione della stabilità del loro mondo affettivo.
Il tuo ottimo esempio della comunicazione della sensazione di estraneità tra i genitori ha deviato il thread. 
I bambini possono anche non percepire contrasti gravi se i genitori riescono a non farli percepire. 
Ma in caso li percepissero i bambini non li esprimerebbero in modo adulto.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma in caso li percepissero i bambini non li esprimerebbero in modo adulto.


Vero.


Fare la pipì a letto, andare male a scuola, capricci e manifestazioni aggressive, verso compagni o anche animali o oggetti, difficoltà del linguaggio o della comunicazione, disturbi dell'alimentazione, del sonno, mal di testa, mal di pancia, etc...


----------



## patroclo (3 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Attorno a te qualcuno l'ha percepito?
> Parenti, amici, insegnanti?
> Da me no, nessuno.
> *E i rapporti prima non facevano affatto schifo, anzi: sempre abbracciati, mano nella mano, sempre insieme. Anche adesso non è cambiato nulla, visivamente.*
> ...


Non voglio parlare sempre della tua situazione ma quando a me è successo mi mandava ai matti. Ipocrisia, magari inconsapevole e autoprotettiva, ma sempre ipocrisia era. Come fai a sopportarlo ?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Voi dite che i ragazzini non vedono che è cambiato qualcosa [emoji41].
> Non vedono che i genitori non sono sereni.          beati voi [emoji41].
> Forse siete voi che non ci badate più di tanto a loro[emoji41].


Non ho detto che non lo vedono. Se ti mostri non sereno lo vedono 
Vedono quello che mostri loro
Ovvio che se non ti parli, litighi davanti a loro, giri con le lacrime agli occhi ecc ecc notano eccome


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Non voglio parlare sempre della tua situazione ma quando a me è successo mi mandava ai matti. Ipocrisia, magari inconsapevole e autoprotettiva, ma sempre ipocrisia era. Come fai a sopportarlo ?!?!?!?!!?


Prima di sei anni fa.
Adesso, dopo 6 anni.
Se lo trovassi insopportabile farei altre scelte.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Non voglio parlare sempre della tua situazione ma quando a me è successo mi mandava ai matti. Ipocrisia, magari inconsapevole e autoprotettiva, ma sempre ipocrisia era. Come fai a sopportarlo ?!?!?!?!!?


Sai che non so quanto sia ipocrisia ?
Forse abitudine. Forse un po’ di sdoppiamento. Non so. Però anche mio marito ha atteggiamenti affettuosi. Raramente riesce s camminare di fianco senza prendermi la mano o altre cose. 
A me fa sorridere. Non me la prendo più. Ma il risultato è che chiunque continua a pensare che siamo una bella coppia


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non lo vedono. Se ti mostri non sereno lo vedono
> Vedono quello che mostri loro
> Ovvio che se non ti parli, litighi davanti a loro, giri con le lacrime agli occhi ecc ecc notano eccome


C'è anche da dire che è più facile non palesarsi con un bambino piccolo che con un ragazzo, che è in grado di cogliere segnali e di esprimere giudizi.
L'unico vantaggio è che spesso i ragazzi hanno già una loro vita e sono totalmente assorbiti da essa da non dare peso ai rapporti tra i genitori, per cui magari sono disinteressati ai segnali che non li coinvolgono direttamente.
Se hai un figlio piccolo non è difficile pertanto tenere nascosto qualcosa che riguarda solo la coppia (d'altronde lo si farebbe in qualsiasi caso anche in una situazione positiva, col sesso e con l'intimità di coppia e con gli argomenti da adulti, dai quali il bambino viene tagliato fuori).
Può capitare invece che in presenza di più figli il grande percepisca qualcosa e decida di raccontarla al più piccolo, magari con lo scopo di terrorizzarlo, per esempio, quando, come capita, vi è rivalità tra fratelli. Questa è una delle tante situazioni che sfuggono al controllo dei genitori.


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Attorno a te qualcuno l'ha percepito?
> Parenti, amici, insegnanti?
> Da me no, nessuno.
> E i rapporti prima non facevano affatto schifo, anzi: sempre abbracciati, mano nella mano, sempre insieme. Anche adesso non è cambiato nulla, visivamente.
> ...


Adesso non vorrei tornare su temi triti e ritriti ma se un padre per un anno non “caga” i suoi figli (per non parlare della moglie ) per tutto quello che ci siamo già detti... poi c’e a seguito della scoperta  il rischio che la famiglia si sfasci ... io rimango esterrefatta quando sento che se il genitore e’ bravo a nascondere i bambini non capiscono ...però che dire, complimenti a voi che siete più bravi 
Non farei il confronto con amici e parenti con cui condividi mezz’ora alla settimana ..francamente .... e con cui puoi indossare una maschera per il tempo sufficiente a prenderti un caffe’....
I miei figli si accorgono di tutto ..a volte poi tu parli e credi di essere solo e poi loro sono sulle scale e sentono a distanza come se avessero i radar..e ti riportano la conversazione dopo tre mesi .
Boh...
Gli insegnanti se ne sono accorti si ....eccome ... ma se la  vostra spiegazione  e’ che non siamo stati sufficientemente accorti noi...che dire ...a me non sembra ma prendo atto ...


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo di non essere stata abbastanza chiara.
> Intanto non mi riferivo né esclusivamente, né particolarmente alla percezione di tradimento o liti tra i genitori, ma volevo riflettere sulle modalità di comunicazione dei bambini che non sono letterali, ma esprimono paure o chiedono smentite o conferme senza consapevolezza di farlo. Generalmente chiedono rassicurazione della stabilità del loro mondo affettivo.
> Il tuo ottimo esempio della comunicazione della sensazione di estraneità tra i genitori ha deviato il thread.
> I bambini possono anche non percepire contrasti gravi se i genitori riescono a non farli percepire.
> Ma in caso li percepissero i bambini non li esprimerebbero in modo adulto.


Si, sono pienamente d’accordo con te ..ed è questo il motivo per cui molti adulti non si rendono conto del disagio e pensano di essere stati bravi a tutelarli


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A
> I miei figli si accorgono di tutto ..a volte poi tu parli e credi di essere solo e poi loro sono sulle scale e sentono a distanza come se avessero i radar..e ti riportano la conversazione dopo tre mesi .
> Boh...
> *Gli insegnanti se ne sono accorti si ....eccome* ... ma se la  vostra spiegazione  e’ che non siamo stati sufficientemente accorti noi...che dire ...a me non sembra ma prendo atto ...


Mai parlato in presenza di mia figlia.
Litigato solo due volte.
Tutti gli insegnanti hanno sempre commentato con noi che su nostra figlia c'era poco da dire, era serena, andava e va benissimo a scuola, è educata, solo un po' chiacchierona e amica di tutti, aggiungendo... fossero tutti come lei.
Gli amici... d'estate li vediamo tutti i sabato e domenica per 10 ore almeno per 4 o 5 mesi.
A noi è andata così, è solo una spiegazione per la nostra situazione.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A*desso non vorrei tornare su temi triti e ritriti ma se un padre per un anno non “caga” i suoi figl*i


Qui c'è il motivo.
Mia moglie ha pure organizzato le feste di compleanno, a casa nostra c'erano sempre amichetti di nostra figlia, quasi tutti i giorni, vacanze e we sempre insieme...


----------



## oriente70 (3 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non lo vedono. Se ti mostri non sereno lo vedono
> Vedono quello che mostri loro
> Ovvio che se non ti parli, litighi davanti a loro, giri con le lacrime agli occhi ecc ecc notano eccome


Basta meno [emoji41]. 
Senza cadere nella tragedia [emoji41].
Poi  i bambini ci mettono poco ad abituarsi al cambiamento, ma sicuramente pagano un prezzo.
L'inconscio è una brutta bestia [emoji41].


----------



## patroclo (3 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che non so quanto sia ipocrisia ?
> Forse abitudine. Forse un po’ di sdoppiamento. Non so. Però anche mio marito ha atteggiamenti affettuosi. Raramente riesce s camminare di fianco senza prendermi la mano o altre cose.
> A me fa sorridere. Non me la prendo più. Ma il risultato è che chiunque continua a pensare che siamo una bella coppia


come ho scritto per me rimane ipocrisia anche se è involontaria


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> come ho scritto per me rimane ipocrisia anche se è involontaria


Lo è nel momento in cui non ti fa piacere e ti sforzi


----------



## patroclo (3 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo è nel momento in cui non ti fa piacere e ti sforzi


No, lo è nel momento in cui la subisco e non me ne frega più un cazzo di spiegarmi i motivi


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> No, lo è nel momento in cui la subisco e non me ne frega più un cazzo di spiegarmi i motivi


Ah ok 
Allora si
Riferito a me non lo subisco


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo è nel momento in cui non ti fa piacere e ti sforzi


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> come ho scritto per me rimane ipocrisia anche se è involontaria


Questo perché tu leghi i comportamenti affettuosi a una intimità anche sessuale.
Se invece si tengono  separati i diversi modi in cui si estrinseca la relazione, si può essere affettuosissimi con chi non si desidera sessualmente.
È una separazione che tradizionalmente era diffusa tra gli uomini. Ora si distribuiscono tra i sessi queste forme relazionali impacchettate.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2019)

Ma, al di là della percezione di dissapori, non credete che il linguaggio dei bambini non sia un linguaggio adulto?


----------



## patroclo (4 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo perché tu leghi i comportamenti affettuosi a una intimità anche sessuale.
> Se invece si tengono  separati i diversi modi in cui si estrinseca la relazione, si può essere affettuosissimi con chi non si desidera sessualmente.
> È una separazione che tradizionalmente era diffusa tra gli uomini. Ora si distribuiscono tra i sessi queste forme relazionali impacchettate.


Ni...nel senso che ovviamente dalla mia compagna di  vita mi sarei aspettato una coerenza nel comportamento anche se come hai sottolineato si possono considerare piani diversi.
In realtà i comportamenti affettuosi in pubblico erano lampanti e in privato erano inesistenti, la situazione era questa


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ni...nel senso che ovviamente dalla mia compagna di  vita mi sarei aspettato una coerenza nel comportamento anche se come hai sottolineato si possono considerare piani diversi.
> In realtà i comportamenti affettuosi in pubblico erano lampanti e in privato erano inesistenti, la situazione era questa


Quindi non erano, nel tuo caso, affettuosità, ma reputazione pubblica.


----------



## patroclo (4 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi non erano, nel tuo caso, affettuosità, ma reputazione pubblica.


Si, magari non pianificato ma essenzialmente quello.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Si, magari non pianificato ma essenzialmente quello.


Come pettinarsi e truccarsi per uscire.


----------



## patroclo (4 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come pettinarsi e truccarsi per uscire.


Tu dirai che proietto, e ovviamente lo faccio, però non riesco a leggere  danny e nocciola senza avere una fitta al ricordo di quei momenti


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Tu dirai che proietto, e ovviamente lo faccio, però non riesco a leggere  danny e nocciola senza avere una fitta al ricordo di quei momenti


Lo capisco.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Tu dirai che proietto, e ovviamente lo faccio, però non riesco a leggere  danny e nocciola senza avere una fitta al ricordo di quei momenti


Tieni conto che mia moglie mi abbraccia in pubblico come in casa.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tieni conto che mia moglie mi abbraccia in pubblico come in casa.


E tu cosa provi ?
Raccontavi che ti aveva picchiato...
Empatia 0 quando tu stavi male...
Mi sembra l’abbraccio di Giuda.


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E tu cosa provi ?
> Raccontavi che ti aveva picchiato...
> Empatia 0 quando tu stavi male...
> Mi sembra l’abbraccio di Giuda.


No, assolutamente.
Le persone non sono mai costanti nella manifestazione delle emozioni.
Una persona può essere irascibile, ma anche affettuosa.
L'empatia... è di pochi. Per mia esperienza la stragrande maggioranza delle persone tende a salvaguardare sé stessa.
Cosa provo?
Non è certo una novità...


----------

